# Il sottile piacere di essere traditi



## iosonoio (11 Dicembre 2012)

E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
Pareri...?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


Boh. Intanto non è tradimento, così a naso.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?



Si dice che nella vita bisogna provare tutto. Chi vuol provare provi pure.
Di certo esistono e sono tanti, ma tanti tanti tanti! e si divertono viaggiando, visitando e trom.....ando.

Io non li ho mai capiti, ne mai credo riuscirò a capirli.


----------



## erab (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


Impossibile capire cosa scatta nella testa di una persona.
Ma se sono entrambi felici (pardon, tutti e tre ), che problema c'è?


----------



## Eretteo (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


Tutte palle,in realta' il marito sognava di soddisfare da passivo il maschione di turno,mentre la moglie imbracciava la telecamera per filmare i suoi flaccidi e sudati godimenti.


----------



## gas (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> *E' stato circa due annia fa*. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


ti sei tenuto questa cosa per due anni?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


Non so che cosa scatti...
Ma è da sempre stata una delle mie fantasie...
Sempre avuta con qualsiasi donna con cui sia stato...

Mai realizzata...

Magari è meglio così...

Sempre confessata con naturalezza...
Nessun scandalo dalla lei...di turno...anzi...

Solo un...
Non se ne parla neppure...

Penso sia più che altro una curiosità di vedere come si comporta o reagisce lei con un altro uomo...

E le donne che realizzano questo in genere sono molto esibizioniste...

Cioè scatta una sorta di meccanismo teatrale no?
Io adesso faccio una recita porno per te...e tu fai lo spettatore...

Ma per queste cose ci vuole una forte complicità di testa...e gusto per certe cose...

Altrimenti sono convinto che capitino casini mica da poco...

La mistura è:
Lui voyeur
Lei esibizionista...

Ma non è tradimento comunque...

COnfondiamo sempre il tradimento con il sesso extraconiugale...

Tradimento è farla di nascosto no?

Infine penso entri dentro anche una componente come dire ostentativa....
Una cosa come dire...

Guardate che mega figona che ho io...
Adesso vi faccio fare un giro...

Però resta mia...


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


Ciao, benvenuto.
Guardare il proprio coniuge che fa sesso con un estraneo quando si è consenzienti nel guardare non è proprio un tradimento, perché manca la parte più violenta e "grave" del tradimento: la lesione del vincolo fiduciario.Parlerei di fantasia, di perversione se vuoi, ma non di tradimento ....Per tradire l'altro deve essere all'oscuro di tutto e riporre piena fiducia nel compagno, mentre questo opera all'insaputa dell'altra. Credo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


non lo vedo come un tradimento ma come un gioco di coppia. Quando va bene a loro non ci vedo nulla di particolare.


----------



## The Cheater (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


anni fa con amici in cerca di una serata goliardica (eravamo a Bologna) dopo una bella cena e fiumi di vino andammo in locale tipo night ma con scambisti o comunque gente che faceva sesso liberamente...
al piano terra tutto normale...balli e scambi innocenti di effusioni...al primo piano una sorta di bordello con stanze alcune chiuse altre aperte, con vetri a vista per vedere cosa accadeva...donne con 5-6 uomini ecc..

a parte i tremendi odori disgustosi...mi colpii vedere una signora scopata a turno da chiunque volesse, con il marito a fianco che le teneva la mano e ogni tanto palpava una tetta...

...io sono un tipo abbastanza "free" e per nulla moralista...ma ammetto che restai scioccato da quella serata...andammo via disgustati dopo mezz'ora scarsa alla ricerca di una sana colazione...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> anni fa con amici in cerca di una serata goliardica (eravamo a Bologna) dopo una bella cena e fiumi di vino andammo in locale tipo night ma con scambisti o comunque gente che faceva sesso liberamente...
> al piano terra tutto normale...balli e scambi innocenti di effusioni...al primo piano una sorta di bordello con stanze alcune chiuse altre aperte, con vetri a vista per vedere cosa accadeva...donne con 5-6 uomini ecc..
> 
> a parte i tremendi odori disgustosi...mi colpii vedere una signora scopata a turno da chiunque volesse, con il marito a fianco che le teneva la mano e ogni tanto palpava una tetta...
> ...


Scemo ero io quel marito...
E tu hai osato rifiutare mia moglie...pagherai con la vita questo insulto al conte...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scemo ero io quel marito...
> E tu hai osato rifiutare mia moglie...pagherai con la vita questo insulto al conte...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


conte la stanza era troppo maleodorante...e la signora era troppo attempata...

scena tristissima...e vomitevole...

ma se eri tu...COMLIMENTI, SERATA BELLISSIMA!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone?


Se Erodoto ha un merito, nella sua inutile vita, oltre ad inventare la storia e la geografia, questo è l'aver dato agli onori della memoria futura il fortuito Gige!
Cioè, Candaule, che era affetto da candaulismo, poverino, aveva una moglie che girava nuda per casa ed aveva anche delle belle poppe, erano solo due però, ma nessuna è perfetta, e voleva che ne godessero altre palle, oltre alle sue.
Ecco che allora entra in gioco Gige, il quale gigione non era, con le sue palle, degli occhi purtoppo e, dopo che la vide e concordò ampiamente sulla bellezza delle di lei poppe che, si rammaricò, erano solo due, ma nessuna è perfetta, si complimentò con il marito e iniziò a voler usare anche le altre sua palle, quelle meno glabre, così uccise lui ed iniziò la dinastia dei Mermnadi.

La prima ipotesi è che certi uomini vogliano emulare il re della Lidia.

Altrimenti c'è il machiavelliano messer Nicia che, volendo un figlio da una donna Lucrezia che aveva noia a sbattersi di fava frusta, le fornì un beverone per cavalli pieno di estrogeni, una roba da far mettere su un alito verde scaccia bufali e ammazza zanzare, che stecchiva le nerchie peggio del DDT.
Gli vien quindi in mente di far imboscare la femmina col finto fantesco Callimaco per disinfestare lei e stecchire lui, al fine di restare felice padre putativo dei figlioli di puta madre e ganzo garzone cui affittare una stanzetta ad uso foresteria.
Così si conclude il quinto atto.

La seconda ipotesi è che certe mogli siano fin troppo golose di mandragola.

Tertium non datur.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

curiosità: esiste il femminile di cuckold...qual è?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> curiosità: esiste il femminile di cuckold...qual è?


non credo esista un termine specifico.
La peculiarità del cuckoldismo come fenomeno culturale e sociale consiste nell'esaltazione, che in esso si manifesta, della libertà sessuale del partner femminile; *difficilmente infatti il fenomeno si riscontra a parti invertite*, ovvero con la donna che esorta il suo partner maschile a tradirla. Importante è, nella maggior parte dei casi, anche il costante confronto tra la virilità umiliata del _cuckold_ e la virilità esaltata del "terzo" uomo.

fonte Wikipedia


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> curiosità: esiste il femminile di cuckold...qual è?



Cuckold...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


Io ho conosciuto una coppia di''amanti''..almeno cosi'dissero...che cercavano piu'o meno la stessa cosa..solo che l'uomo partecipava.Prima gli chiesi..perche'lo fai.???rispose..mi piace vederla godere anche con un'altro.


----------



## The Cheater (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> curiosità: esiste il femminile di cuckold...qual è?


no, almeno in america che io sappia non esiste un termine specifico sopratutto perchè non si enfatizza il tradimento subito da una donna alla stessa maniera di quello subito da un uomo
un uomo tradito è teoricamente soggetto a sfottò (infatti il termine cuckold c'è)
la donna tradita è più umiliata, una poverina che merita rispetto

in italia non è molto diverso direi...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non credo esista un termine specifico.
> La peculiarità del cuckoldismo come fenomeno culturale e sociale consiste nell'esaltazione, che in esso si manifesta, della libertà sessuale del partner femminile; *difficilmente infatti il fenomeno si riscontra a parti invertite*, ovvero con la donna che esorta il suo partner maschile a tradirla. Importante è, nella maggior parte dei casi, anche il costante confronto tra la virilità umiliata del _cuckold_ e la virilità esaltata del "terzo" uomo.
> 
> fonte Wikipedia


Infatti non esiste. O perlomeno, se esiste al femminile probabilmente è per motivi che non hanno proprio a che vedere col sesso o l'eccitamento sessuale. Diverso è il caso di coppie che cercano singole per lei.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no, almeno in america che io sappia non esiste un termine specifico sopratutto perchè non si enfatizza il tradimento subito da una donna alla stessa maniera di quello subito da un uomo
> un uomo tradito è teoricamente soggetto a sfottò (infatti il termine cuckold c'è)
> la donna tradita è più umiliata, una poverina che merita rispetto
> 
> in italia non è molto diverso direi...


 ma qui non parliamo mica di tradimento; è un gioco d'intesa reciproca


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> curiosità: esiste il femminile di cuckold...qual è?


esiste...esistono.....
si chiamano cuckqueen . :smile: 

il cuckold invece è il marito "cornuto" consenziente. 

Oh ragazzi/e....siamo tutti grandetti ... se a certa gente piace...
ovviamente nulla a che fare col tradimento "tradizionale"...


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> esiste...esistono.....
> si chiamano* cuckqueen *. :smile:
> 
> il cuckold invece è il marito "cornuto" consenziente.
> ...


vuol dire che, a differenza  nel classico menage a trois, lei non partecipa?


----------



## The Cheater (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qui non parliamo mica di tradimento; è un gioco d'intesa reciproca


ma cuckold è proprio cornuto...è offensivo...non è un termine simpatico


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vuol dire che, a differenza  nel classico menage a trois, lei non partecipa?


per quanto ne so io, la donna non partecipa.
Non è uno trio, come hai detto tu.
Di solito guarda il marito farsi i fatti suoi con la tipa (addirittura scelta dalla moglie o fidanzata)
e riprende o fa foto. Ma sono casi di una rarità assoluta, di solito sono cose
che si vedono in rete su siti appositi. 

In certi casi funziona come nel cuckold maschile, cioè il marito può essere addirittura
assente. L'amante va con la signora e il marito ben consapevole se ne sta a casa
(ecco adesso a voi le battute  ....a stirare ecc.)

cuckold= non nel senso di tiene le corna (letterale), con riferimento all'abitudine del cuculo (uccello).
cercate su wiki... :up:


----------



## The Cheater (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> esiste...esistono.....
> si chiamano cuckqueen . :smile:
> 
> il cuckold invece è il marito "cornuto" consenziente.
> ...




ho scoperto due cose nuove...per me cuckold è sempre stato "cornuto" e basta...per le donne poi non lo sapevo

non si finisce mai di imparare :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se Erodoto ha un merito, nella sua inutile vita, oltre ad inventare la storia e la geografia, questo è l'aver dato agli onori della memoria futura il fortuito Gige!



Gige e Candaule, ma tu guarda cosa mi tiri fuori. Pensavo che la conoscessimo in 3, 'sta storia. Il nome di lei è Candace (ve la dimenticate sempre) e il racconto di Erodoto è la manipolazione di un'altra storia; tu, poi, la racconti "cometepare". Torno a lavorare, và, su altre storie simili


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho scoperto due cose nuove...per me cuckold è sempre stato "cornuto" e basta...per le donne poi non lo sapevo
> non si finisce mai di imparare :up:


beh, è un cornuto con le tutte le scarpe.
Ma con una leggera differenza: è tutto contento, e se l'è cercata....

misto di trasgressione, voyerurismo, masoschismo, sottomissione nei confronti della moglie....

edit: in Francia lo chiamano *candeulismo .*


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> beh, è un cornuto con le tutte le scarpe.
> Ma con una leggera differenza: è tutto contento, e se l'è cercata....
> 
> misto di trasgressione, voyerurismo, masoschismo, sottomissione nei confronti della moglie....
> ...


da Candaule, appunto. Che voleva mostrare le grazie di lei (ripetutamente a sua insaputa) alla guardia del corpo. Poi lei giustamente si vendica (con la suddetta guardia del corpo), checché ne dica Rabarbaro


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> da Candaule, appunto. Che voleva mostrare le grazie di lei (ripetutamente a sua insaputa) alla guardia del corpo. Poi lei giustamente si vendica (con la suddetta guardia del corpo), checché ne dica Rabarbaro


Sì.
_couple candeuliste_, così si chiamano.
La Francia è una fase più avanzato sotto l'aspetto della trasgressione.

è gente che si organizza via siti internet.
facilita moltissimo le conoscenze ma da quel poco che ne so, sono
al 95% fantasie maschili molto strane e al 5% cose realizzate nei fatti.
Parlando con persone "addette ai lavori " ho scoperto che coppie di questo
genere sono una percentuale ridottissima, il resto che si vede sui siti e proprio "fuffa"
cioè balle spacciate per storie vere. 

A parte che per fare cose di un certo genere ci vorrebbero coppie
più solide del granito della Statua della Libertà.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...checché ne dica Rabarbaro


Il punto focale della questione è che lei aveva solo due poppe.
Ma nessuno è perfetto.

Per il resto, attendo che i protagonisti vengano a smentire la mia ricostruzione dei fatti!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il punto focale della questione è che lei aveva solo due poppe.
> Ma nessuno è perfetto.
> 
> Per il resto, attendo che i protagonisti vengano a smentire la mia ricostruzione dei fatti!


In quanto a fonti sulle storie delle _donne illustri_ (o _biografie paradigmatiche_, questo è il soggetto) dò dei punti a chiunque. Non sfidarmi che ti inseguo coi minori latini, eh.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> In quanto a fonti sulle storie delle _donne illustri_ (o _biografie paradigmatiche_, questo è il soggetto) dò dei punti a chiunque. Non sfidarmi che ti inseguo coi minori latini, eh.


Lungi da me il voler iniziare una disfida di Barletta sul ruolo ed il valore delle donne!

La considerazione che riservo per l'universo dei ginecei traspare nei miei post da sempre...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è gente che si organizza via siti internet.
> facilita moltissimo le conoscenze ma da quel poco che ne so, sono
> al 95% fantasie maschili molto strane e al 5% cose realizzate nei fatti.
> Parlando con persone "addette ai lavori " ho scoperto che coppie di questo
> ...


Guarda, come ho già detto, il mio ex è stato anche partner di una coppia. Cioè, lui faceva sesso con lei mentre il marito faceva le foto o filmava. Se vuoi, ti metto in contatto con lui, così gli chiedi come funziona a quei livelli. :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lungi da me il voler iniziare una disfida di Barletta sul ruolo ed il valore delle donne!
> 
> La *considerazione* che riservo per l'universo dei ginecei traspare nei miei post da sempre...


E' proprio per il livello di questa dimostrato che sarai punito


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Guarda, come ho già detto, il mio ex è stato anche partner di una coppia. Cioè, lui faceva sesso con lei mentre il marito faceva le foto o filmava. Se vuoi, ti metto in contatto con lui, così gli chiedi come funziona a quei livelli. :singleeye:


Ti ringrazio moltissimo per questo gentile pensiero.... :rotfl:
esiste una vasta rappresentazione iconografica della faccenda,
non c'è bisogno di provare o approfondire !

a parte gli scherzi, oltre alla solidità della coppia penso che ci voglia una discreta
dose di "stomaco".


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' proprio per il livello di questa dimostrato che sarai punito



Ah, me lasso! Me tapino!


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

come dicevo in privato ad AnnaBlume, la quale mi ha invitato ad estendere la discussione in pubblico
milioni di uomini nel mondo
soffrono di questa parafilia, che non è un comportamento sessualmente normale.
molti non lo dicono
in molti rimane a livello inconscio
un sacco non lo rivelano alle moglie e si guardano i filmini
alcuni lo rivelano e le donne scappano vie schifate dalla cosa
una esigua minoranza, tipo il partito radicale anni 70 , 
riesce a realizzare questa cosa qua....
Diciamo che al 95% e forse più delle donne ripugna una cosa del genere.
Non credo che esistano statistiche in merito ma guardano i comportamenti medi,
dovrebbe essere così.

Io ci metto questo effetto "collaterale"molto spiacevole: innamoramento
tra la donna e l'amante prescelto, oppure la donna che fa per conto
suo....e fa disastri oltre la volontà del partner.


*edit*: ma cosa è esattamente una PARAFILIA ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *edit*: ma cosa è esattamente una PARAFILIA ?


è definita, in soldoni, come devianza dai comportamenti leciti/sani. E' considerata come comportamento patologico/deviato (in ambito sessuale). La lista è nel famigerato elenco del DSM IV. 

Le mie considerazioni sono: tolte le pedofilie e le zoofilie, non credo che nessuno debba pensare di avere il potere di decidere cosa è lecito, normale (da norma) e cosa non lo è. Anche perché, la lista di IN e OUT è basata sulla morale contingente, non su una supposta intelligenza superiore oggettiva. Questa è la mia idea generale sulle parafilie o come le chiamano. La mia idea particolare (personale, esperienzale)è: "più ne sto alla larga, meglio sto".


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, me lasso! Me tapino!


Mi freghi sempre con la simpatia 
Non ti posso smeraldare ancora, ma presto


----------



## Innominata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Intanto non è tradimento, così a naso.


 Sicuramente non lo è, non c'entra niente, se mai è una condivisione e una complicità, per quanto ambigua e perversa, mentre il tradimento è esclusione e occultamento...


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> come dicevo in privato ad AnnaBlume, la quale mi ha invitato ad estendere la discussione in pubblico
> milioni di uomini nel mondo
> soffrono di questa parafilia, che non è un comportamento sessualmente normale.
> molti non lo dicono
> ...



e questo è stato ciò che ha fatto sentire tradito, il marchese casati stampa, tanto da far fuori la sua amata moglie, il toy che LUI aveva scelto, e se stesso.


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e questo è stato ciò che ha fatto sentire tradito, il marchese Casati Stampa, tanto da far fuori la sua amata moglie, il toy che LUI aveva scelto, e se stesso.


se ne parli minimamente a un cuckold vero ti mena!
il peggio dell'esperienza trasgressiva, lui impazzito di gelosia che sparacchia
a fucilate amante e moglie, e poi si spara.
Dio santo....:unhappy:


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è definita, in soldoni, come devianza dai comportamenti leciti/sani. E' considerata come comportamento patologico/deviato (in ambito sessuale). La lista è nel famigerato elenco del DSM IV.
> 
> Le mie considerazioni sono: tolte le pedofilie e le zoofilie, non credo che nessuno debba pensare di avere il potere di decidere cosa è lecito, normale (da norma) e cosa non lo è. Anche perché, la lista di IN e OUT è basata sulla morale contingente, non su una supposta intelligenza superiore oggettiva. Questa è la mia idea generale sulle parafilie o come le chiamano. La mia idea particolare (personale, esperienzale)è: "più ne sto alla larga, meglio sto".



ti ringrazio per le delucidazioni.....in pratica si considera un disturbo della personalità giusto ? 
:idea:


----------



## erab (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> se ne parli minimamente a un cuckold vero ti mena!
> il peggio dell'esperienza trasgressiva, lui impazzito di gelosia che sparacchia
> a fucilate amante e moglie, e poi si spara.
> Dio santo....:unhappy:


anche perché poi arriva l' avvocato Previti..... ma questa è un' altra storia...... :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per le delucidazioni.....in pratica si considera un disturbo della personalità giusto ?
> :idea:


più che disturbo è considerato una patologia psichiatrica. Non un disturbo lieve, 'na robetta così così. Il DSM IV è la bibbia degli psichiatri clinici, la diagnosi normativa alla quale attenersi per i trattamenti. Paura.


----------



## Innominata (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per le delucidazioni.....in pratica si considera un disturbo della personalità giusto ?
> :idea:


Non è proprio un disturbo di personalità, piuttosto 
si può trovare all'interno di personalità in qualche modo "disturbate"...


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E' stato circa due annia fa. Parlavo con una mia amica, 42 anni molto bella, e ad un certo punto mi confessa che il marito che ha una decina di anni in più, le chiedeva insistentemente di volerla vedere mentre faceva sesso con un altro uomo. Sono rimasto come un co..ne e cercando su internet una risposta a questo atteggiamento, sono finito su una sfilza di siti frequentati da coppie che cercano uomini che gli scopino la moglie. Mi sono chiesto: ma come si fa? E questo da ambo le parti...come fa un uomo a vedere la propria donna scopata provando piacere e come fa l'altro uomo a scopare mentre viene guardato, filmato, fotografato...
> Qual'è il meccanismo che scatta nel cervello di queste persone? Ho pensato che sia la voglia di vedere soddisfatta la propria donna, ma non se ne ha più la forza fisica di farlo, ho pensato che possa essere un modo di immedesimarsi in un uomo più giovane, ma stà cosa mi ha sconvolto e il bello è che questa mia amica non ne era del tutto scandalizzata. In quel periodo stavo seguendo un percorso psicoterapeutico legato alla separazione, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di chiedere un parere alla mia terapista!
> Pareri...?


di base è una fantasia che sta diventando piuttosto comune e non è affatto detto che tocchi uomini anziani con mogli tanto più giovani.

capita sempre più spesso che ci siano anche uomini sui 30-40 che praticano il cosiddetto cuckoldismo.

per ora,la scusa più frequente che sento è: "se tanto lei ha deciso di tradirmi perchè non le basto più,tanto vale che  lo faccia con qualcuno di fidato....."


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> di base è una fantasia che sta diventando piuttosto comune e non è affatto detto che tocchi uomini anziani con mogli tanto più giovani.
> 
> capita sempre più spesso che ci siano anche uomini sui 30-40 che praticano il cosiddetto cuckoldismo.
> 
> per ora*,la scusa più frequente che sento è: "se tanto lei ha deciso di tradirmi perchè non le basto più,tanto vale che  lo faccia con qualcuno di fidato..*..."


ma questo dove?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> di base è una fantasia che sta diventando piuttosto comune e non è affatto detto che tocchi uomini anziani con mogli tanto più giovani.
> 
> capita sempre più spesso che ci siano anche uomini sui 30-40 che praticano il cosiddetto cuckoldismo.
> 
> *per ora,la scusa più frequente che sento è: "se tanto lei ha deciso di tradirmi perchè non le basto più,tanto vale che lo faccia con qualcuno di fidato....*."


Boh, ma ne conoscete? Io non ne conosco manco mezzo. Almeno non che io sappia, ovviamente.


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo dove?


discorsi fatti da persone reali.   io credo che sia un voler esorcizzare il tradimento trasformandolo in un gioco di coppia.

non ti saprei dire in quanti casi vi sia un'effettiva incapacità dell'uomo dal punto di vista delle prestazioni e in quanti vi sia invece la semplice e solare voglia di sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo......


----------



## Sultan (11 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora,la scusa più frequente che sento è: "se tanto lei ha deciso di tradirmi perchè non le basto più,tanto vale che  lo faccia con qualcuno di fidato....."


Non credo che queste motivazioni siano vere. Mi sembra piuttosto che si tratti di un rapporto sado-maso dove lui sente un fortissimo impulso alla sottomissione-umiliazione e lei non disdegna il ruolo di mistress.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Magari chi ha studiato ne sa qualcosa di più.
Non credo di saperne più di un medico sul funzionamento dell'intestino anche se vado in bagno tutti i giorni.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> discorsi fatti da persone reali.   io credo che sia un voler esorcizzare il tradimento trasformandolo in un gioco di coppia.
> 
> non ti saprei dire in quanti casi vi sia un'effettiva incapacità dell'uomo dal punto di vista delle prestazioni e in quanti vi sia invece la semplice e solare voglia di sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo......


sinceramente nel mio giro di conoscenze non conosco nessuno che mi abbia esternato una cosa di questo tipo; non dico che magari qualcuno possa anche esserci ma ritengo che terrebbe per se questa variante.
 poi comunque chi ama questi giuochi non è certo tutelato  dall'essere tradito.


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente nel mio giro di conoscenze non conosco nessuno che mi abbia esternato una cosa di questo tipo; non dico che magari qualcuno possa anche esserci ma ritengo che terrebbe per se questa variante. poi comunque chi ama questi giuochi non è certo tutelato  dall'essere tradito.


vi dico quello che so. Oh, poi non bollatemi come maniaco eh ? :rotfl::rotfl:
Intanto dice Minerva:

*"più che disturbo è considerato una patologia psichiatrica. Non un disturbo lieve"
*Non è una cavolata come molti pensano, se una persona si eccita solo pensando alla
moglie che va a letto con un altro, oppure assistendo direttamente.
Se il pensiero è esclusivo e non vi è altra modalità, probabilmente è patologia. 
Manco io ho sentito in giro una cosa del genere detta direttamente, solo una volta
in tutta la mia vita ho udito un tipo in spiaggia che parlava di forum appositi in cui
si trovavano i signori, le loro care signore e i "fortunati" prescelti. 
Qualcuno ha parlato di sado-maso e di mistress. 
Anche questa è una componente ma non è esclusiva, da quanto ne ho capito. In effetti lei si
pone come autentica "regina" della situazione, diversamente si ridurrebbe a una sorta di donna-oggetto
nelle mani delle pulsioni più o meno strane del marito.
E' anche esatto che forse serve per "esorcizzare" il tradimento, e cioè da situazioni di tradimento
classico (scoperto) qualcuno è passato al cuckoldismo, cioè al tradimento voluto e accettato.
Poi so che alcuni fanno andare le mogli, e non vi assistono, altri assistono.
Insomma una miscellanea di situazioni, che ovviamente col tema del forum poco c'entrano.
Poi è ovvio che la prima persona che si oppone a scelte di questo genere è la moglie,
restia ad accettare che sia il marito a sceglierle l'amante, 
a meno che non si tratti di coppie abbastanza giovani, in cui questa pratica trasgressiva
sembra che stia prendendo piede (almeno leggo così su specifici articoli tratti da internet).







P.S. ovvio che non ammazzano nessuno, nè obbligano i terzi a farlo, se sono adulti capaci e consenzienti


----------



## Sultan (12 Dicembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, non è assolutamente tradimento.
> 
> Appurato che nell'uomo scatti questo che dici tu... nella donna, che cosa scatta secondo te???
> 
> Io non ci arrivo......



Ho letto questo articolo e ho trovato cose che neanche immaginavo.
Di solito della vita sessuale altrui non me ne frega niente, ma in questo caso, non so perché, ho provato un po' di malinconia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Intanto dice Minerva:
> 
> *"più che disturbo è considerato una patologia psichiatrica. Non un disturbo lieve"
> *Non è una cavolata come molti pensano, se una persona si eccita solo pensando alla
> ...


La prima frase l'ho detta io, non Minerva. Riportavo la posizione del DSM IV, non la mia (pensavo di essere stata chiara). Anche tu, per favore, vacci coi piedi di piombo: cosa ti fa "arrogare" il diritto di pensare che questa modalità di desiderio, se esclusiva, è patologica mentre invece la modalità di desiderio di bacini&coccoline&carezzine, anche quella esclusiva, è giusta e sana?

La fine mi sembra la più condivisibile: se adulti, pari e consenzienti, hanno tutti i diritti di desiderare ciò che vogliono. Io desidero un'altra roba, proprio tutta un'altra roba, ma non voglio pensarmi come sana io e malati tutti gli altri. E il DSM IV mette paura, davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, non è assolutamente tradimento.
> 
> Appurato che nell'uomo scatti questo che dici tu... nella donna, che cosa scatta secondo te???
> 
> Io non ci arrivo......


Non lo so che cosa scatta nella donna...
Non è che ho ancora trovato quella che mi dice...
Ok Pincy, desso chiamo il mio amico, lo facciamo e tu ci guardi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La prima frase l'ho detta io, non Minerva. Riportavo la posizione del DSM IV, non la mia (pensavo di essere stata chiara). Anche tu, per favore, vacci coi piedi di piombo: cosa ti fa "arrogare" il diritto di pensare che questa modalità di desiderio, se esclusiva, è patologica mentre invece la modalità di desiderio di bacini&coccoline&carezzine, anche quella esclusiva, è giusta e sana?
> 
> La fine mi sembra la più condivisibile: se adulti, pari e consenzienti, hanno tutti i diritti di desiderare ciò che vogliono. Io desidero un'altra roba, proprio tutta un'altra roba, ma non voglio pensarmi come sana io e malati tutti gli altri. E il DSM IV mette paura, davvero.


Ma cosa è il DSM IV? Mi spieghi meglio?

La mia amica psichiatra dice che si entra nella patologia quando tu per eccitarti conosci solo un modo che coltivi in maniera ossessiva no?
Invece nel regno delle fantasie tutto è lecito...

Certo che se non c'è enorme confidenza...io non ti confido le mie fantasie eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa è il DSM IV? Mi spieghi meglio?
> 
> La mia amica psichiatra dice che si entra nella patologia quando tu per eccitarti conosci solo un modo che coltivi in maniera ossessiva no?
> Invece nel regno delle fantasie tutto è lecito...
> ...



E' la IV versione, quella corrente, del Manuale Diagnostico e statistico dei Disturbi Mentali (americano, è l'acronimo di Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Desorder/Desease). E' stato redatto dall'American Psychiatric Association, accolto da tutto il mondo civilizzato come Bibbia. In pratica è l'elenco delle patologie mentali e dei disturbi, suddivisi per tipologia, area di afferenza, modalità di esercizio, bla bla bla. Un bell'elenco. Se hai uno dei comportamenti elencati là dentro, sei patologico. E' soggetto a revisioni, stanno preparando la V.

Tanto per dire, fino alla II o III versione (mi pare) l'omosessualità era nella lista. Era dunque una patologia. Tanto per dire.

Comunque, per tornare a ciò che hai scritto, facciamo un giochino di "spostamento di consuetudini di pensiero": la maggior parte delle persone si eccita baciandosi, giusto? E comincia sempre baciando ogni approccio sessuale, giusto? Bene, questo è oggettivamente un comportamento esclusivo (modo prevalente di innescare l'eccitazione) e ossessivo (lo facciamo sempre). Hm. Ma non è patologico. Ora ti viene qualche dubbio?

Pace e bene, e lucine a tutti :idea:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> discorsi fatti da persone reali. io credo che sia un voler esorcizzare il tradimento trasformandolo in un gioco di coppia.
> 
> non ti saprei dire in quanti casi vi sia un'effettiva incapacità dell'uomo dal punto di vista delle prestazioni e in quanti vi sia invece la semplice e solare voglia di sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo......


Mah... secondo me è più un travestimento di una propria fantasia che non si vuole ammettere. Questa pratica, come dicevano AnnaBlume e Rabarbaro, veniva narrata già anticamente... e quando si narra di fatto si condivide ciò che sappiamo una fetta di pubblico apprezzerà sicuramente, se la narrazione viene tramandata... è evidente che in molti si sono riconosciuti in quel comportamento o parte di esso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

capisco.siccome con democratica e comprensiva come beppe grillo per me queste pratiche tanto sane non le trovo


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> discorsi fatti da persone reali.   io credo che sia un voler esorcizzare il tradimento trasformandolo in un gioco di coppia.
> 
> non ti saprei dire in quanti casi vi sia un'effettiva incapacità dell'uomo dal punto di vista delle prestazioni e in quanti vi sia invece la semplice e solare voglia di sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo......


bhó non lo so ...
ma per sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo vado sul bungee jumping...
non sono in fissa per il sesso ...ho altri interessi...
senza nulla togliere a chi li pratica...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' la IV versione, quella corrente, del Manuale Diagnostico e statistico dei Disturbi Mentali (americano, è l'acronimo di Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Desorder/Desease). E' stato redatto dall'American Psychiatric Association, accolto da tutto il mondo civilizzato come Bibbia. In pratica è l'elenco delle patologie mentali e dei disturbi, suddivisi per tipologia, area di afferenza, modalità di esercizio, bla bla bla. Un bell'elenco. Se hai uno dei comportamenti elencati là dentro, sei patologico. E' soggetto a revisioni, stanno preparando la V.
> 
> Tanto per dire, fino alla II o III versione (mi pare) l'omosessualità era nella lista. Era dunque una patologia. Tanto per dire.
> 
> ...


Mah sai preferisco non pensare a certe cose...
Temo mi vengano delle seghe in testa...
Magari ne parlo con luigi l'atomico in fb...
Che ne so dopo aver passato la vita alla regia di porno demenziali...
Ora da vecchio filosofeggia...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' la IV versione, quella corrente, del Manuale Diagnostico e statistico dei Disturbi Mentali (americano, è l'acronimo di Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Desorder/Desease). E' stato redatto dall'American Psychiatric Association, accolto da tutto il mondo civilizzato come Bibbia. In pratica è l'elenco delle patologie mentali e dei disturbi, suddivisi per tipologia, area di afferenza, modalità di esercizio, bla bla bla. Un bell'elenco. Se hai uno dei comportamenti elencati là dentro, sei patologico. E' soggetto a revisioni, stanno preparando la V.
> 
> Tanto per dire, fino alla II o III versione (mi pare) l'omosessualità era nella lista. Era dunque una patologia. Tanto per dire.
> 
> ...


Hai voglia. L'importante è creare nuove malattie/patologie. Almeno venderanno nuovi farmaci.


----------



## Sultan (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' la IV versione, quella corrente, del Manuale Diagnostico e statistico dei Disturbi Mentali (americano, è l'acronimo di Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Desorder/Desease). E' stato redatto dall'American Psychiatric Association, accolto da tutto il mondo civilizzato come Bibbia. In pratica è l'elenco delle patologie mentali e dei disturbi, suddivisi per tipologia, area di afferenza, modalità di esercizio, bla bla bla. Un bell'elenco. Se hai uno dei comportamenti elencati là dentro, sei patologico. E' soggetto a revisioni, stanno preparando la V.
> 
> Tanto per dire, fino alla II o III versione (mi pare) l'omosessualità era nella lista. Era dunque una patologia. Tanto per dire.
> 
> ...


Non è patologico perché mancano un'altro paio di prerequisiti indispensabili per poter parlare di patologia.
Lo stesso manuale stabilisce:
" per essere considerata effettivamente come patologia, tale condizione deve ricorrere per almeno sei mesi e devono manifestarsi come la forma di sessualità esclusiva o prevalente del soggetto,* interferendo in modo rilevante con la sua normale vita di relazione e causandone un disagio clinicamente significativo*."
Quindi, in buona sostanza mi sembra di capire che finché fra adulti consezienti si mettono in atto pratiche sessuali "bizzarre", non si può parlare di patologia finché non compare una qualche forma di sofferenza clinicamente rilevante.

Ad maiora


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Hai voglia. L'importante è creare nuove malattie/patologie. Almeno venderanno nuovi farmaci.


eh. Prima usavano anche l'elettroshock... diagnosi (DSM) e cura. Senza la diagnosi, niente cura. Per quello dicevo: a me il DSM fa paurissima. Come anche chi lo redige e decide la sanità e insania.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> Non è patologico perché mancano un'altro paio di prerequisiti indispensabili per poter parlare di patologia.
> Lo stesso manuale stabilisce:
> " per essere considerata effettivamente come patologia, tale condizione deve ricorrere per almeno sei mesi e devono manifestarsi come la forma di sessualità esclusiva o prevalente del soggetto,* interferendo in modo rilevante con la sua normale vita di relazione e causandone un disagio clinicamente significativo*."
> Quindi, in buona sostanza mi sembra di capire che finché fra adulti consezienti si mettono in atto pratiche sessuali "bizzarre", non si può parlare di patologia finché non compare una qualche forma di sofferenza clinicamente rilevante.
> ...


si, ma aspetta: chi decide che interferisce in modo rilevante la normale vita di relazione? E chi decide cosa è la normale vita di relazione? Le parafilie, tout court, sono nell'elenco. Non tutti i feticisti (ad esempio) hanno problemi relazionali, suppongo. Eppure sono nella lista: è il feticismo (al di là di chi lo esercita) ad essere considerato patologico. Poi, non applicano più i TSO, ma non credo basti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Prima usavano anche l'elettroshock... diagnosi (DSM) e cura. Senza la diagnosi, niente cura. Per quello dicevo: a me il DSM fa paurissima. Come anche chi lo redige e decide la sanità e l'insanità.


Mah io la penso come posner in Sesso e ragione.
Tutto ciò che è tra adulti consenzienti è moralmente lecito.
Questo autore Posner, scrisse sto libro, dopo la sua esperienza di giudice che doveva infliggere pene che so agli stupratori. 
Il guaio era che lui ricavò da quest'esperienza questa cosa.
Ok sconto la pena, ma sappilo io poi ci riprovo, perchè questo è il mio modo di trarre piacere dal sesso.

E quale pena possiamo allora infliggere per queste devianze?

Questo lui si chiede...

http://translate.google.it/translat...n.com/Sex-Reason-Richard-Posner/dp/0674802802


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io la penso come posner in Sesso e ragione.
> Tutto ciò che è tra adulti consenzienti è moralmente lecito.
> Questo autore Posner, scrisse sto libro, dopo la sua esperienza di giudice che doveva infliggere pene che so agli stupratori.
> Il guaio era che lui ricavò da quest'esperienza questa cosa.
> ...


aspetta, adesso non esageriamo. Tra adulti consenzienti (e *pari*, direi, non basta che siano adulti). Lo stupro è tutto il contrario. Io sarei per la castrazione chimica. Obbligatoria. E la accendo.


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, adesso non esageriamo. Tra adulti consenzienti (e *pari*, direi, non basta che siano adulti). Lo stupro è tutto il contrario. Io sarei per la castrazione chimica. Obbligatoria. E la accendo.



io sarei per la castrazione....punto


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> si, ma aspetta: chi decide che interferisce in modo rilevante la normale vita di relazione? E chi decide cosa è la normale vita di relazione? Le parafilie, tout court, sono nell'elenco. Non tutti i feticisti (ad esempio) hanno problemi relazionali, suppongo. Eppure sono nella lista: è il feticismo (al di là di chi lo esercita) ad essere considerato patologico. Poi, non applicano più i TSO, ma non credo basti.


sì, ma questi sono tutti i limiti delle malattie mentali in genere.confini e sfumature , soglia , border line...etc
ma ad un certo punto qualche paletto che delimiti va pur messo.
il guaio è che chi ha veramentre bisogno di cure adeguate non  abbia cure adeguate e assistenza all'altezza della situazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sarei per la castrazione....punto



:risata:
cruentissima!!!!!


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata:
> cruentissima!!!!!



dici che ho esagerato?:fischio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, adesso non esageriamo. Tra adulti consenzienti (e *pari*, direi, non basta che siano adulti). Lo stupro è tutto il contrario. Io sarei per la *castrazione chimica*. Obbligatoria. E la accendo.


boh... in America ha dato risultati non eccelsi... specie per i pedofili. Almeno... così avevo letto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma questi sono tutti i limiti delle malattie mentali in genere.confini e sfumature , soglia , border line...etc
> ma ad un certo punto qualche paletto che delimiti va pur messo.
> il guaio è che chi ha veramentre bisogno di cure adeguate non  abbia cure adeguate e assistenza all'altezza della situazione



E' vero, e di sicuro non sono una specialista. Però mi pare veramente tanto illibertario mettere all'interno della stessa scatola stai dissociativi della realtà, ad esempio (come la schizofrenia) e desideri e pratiche sessuali non conformi alla media. Mi pare proprio un discorso pericolosissimo e assurdo. Come dicevo, anche l'omosessualità era patologica per il DSM: prevalente, ossessiva, in buona parte invalidante la vita relazionale (parliamo di anni fa). 

Che ti dico, i paletti mi paiono necessari per la pedofilia, per la violenza sessuale, per la zoofilia (la radice di sopraffazione è simile). Per il resto...tu non hai paura delle sette di persone che diagnosticano il tuo essere e il tuo fare e decidono dove metterlo, o sano o insano? E' un giudizio clinico, ammantato di oggettività, come è possibile che tu lo accolga senza provare un enorme disagio? (non dico tu tu, eh. Allarghiamo)


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh... in America ha dato risultati non eccelsi... specie per i pedofili. Almeno... così avevo letto.



Ok, non ho notizie fresche. Allora voto Simy. E le faccio pure una bella campagna elettorale


----------



## Annuccia (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh... in America ha dato risultati non eccelsi... specie per i *pedofili*. Almeno... così avevo letto.


si meriterebbero di peggio quei bastardi..................

beh bastardi è un complimento...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' vero, e di sicuro non sono una specialista. Però mi pare veramente tanto illibertario mettere all'interno della stessa scatola stai dissociativi della realtà, ad esempio (come la schizofrenia) e desideri e pratiche sessuali non conformi alla media. Mi pare proprio un discorso pericolosissimo e assurdo. Come dicevo, anche l'omosessualità era patologica per il DSM: prevalente, ossessiva, in buona parte invalidante la vita relazionale (parliamo di anni fa).
> 
> Che ti dico, i paletti mi paiono necessari per la pedofilia, per la violenza sessuale, per la zoofilia (la radice di sopraffazione è simile). Per il resto...tu non hai paura delle sette di persone che diagnosticano il tuo essere e il tuo fare e decidono dove metterlo, o sano o insano? E' un giudizio clinico, ammantato di oggettività, come è possibile che tu lo accolga senza provare un enorme disagio? (non dico tu tu, eh. Allarghiamo)


Domandarsi se si è sani, se si sta bene, se le proprie scelte e abitudini facciano davvero star bene noi stessi e gli altri e se le nostre azioni possano far del male agli altri penso sia molto sano.
:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domandarsi se si è sani, se si sta bene, se le proprie scelte e abitudini facciano davvero star bene noi stessi e gli altri e se le nostre azioni possano far del male agli altri penso sia molto sano.
> :smile:



hm, che c'entra col discorso? ChiederSI, interrogarSI, ovvio che io credo che sia l'unico modo. Qui parliamo di LORO che DECIDONO cosa è sano e cosa non lo è all'interno dei comportamenti sessuali. Redigono DIAGNOSI considerate BIBBIE.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, che c'entra col discorso? ChiederSI, interrogarSI, ovvio che io credo che sia l'unico modo. Qui parliamo di LORO che DECIDONO cosa è sano e cosa non lo è all'interno dei comportamenti sessuali. Redigono DIAGNOSI considerate BIBBIE.


In effetti non sei una specialista e non hai capito in cosa consistono i modelli di osservazione.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, adesso non esageriamo. Tra adulti consenzienti (e *pari*, direi, non basta che siano adulti). Lo stupro è tutto il contrario. Io sarei per la castrazione chimica. Obbligatoria. E la accendo.


Ma infatti Posner poi passa appunto a parlare delle vittime non consenzienti no?
Ma si chiede che pene infliggere per reati che non sono vissuti come tali da chi li compie no?

In poche parole lo stupratore dice...
Se me capita l'occasion lo rifaccio...perchè è più forte di me.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

Però Anna...
Mi pare che negli USA il rapporto Kinsey fu un bel schiaffon nel muso...in quanto mostrava con dati raccolti che c'era una certa difformità tra quello che si presumeva essere il comportamento sessuale corretto degli americani, e quello che in effetti capitava...no?

E Kinsey passò un brutto guaio...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti non sei una specialista e non hai capito in cosa consistono i modelli di osservazione.


Senz'altro no, ma se tu sei una psichiatra potresti spiegarcelo, altrimenti l'intervento ha poco senso.
Conosco invece qualcosina di Kraepelin, base riconosciuta del DSM. La cui base filosofica, l'assunto di partenza, insomma, è da rigettare in toto (per me). Come comunque, sempre per me, la psichiatria non è una scienza ma una opinione. E come tale, dovrebbe essere fortemente relativizzata, se non ridotta drasticamente.


----------



## Sultan (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> si, ma aspetta: chi decide che interferisce in modo rilevante la normale vita di relazione? E chi decide cosa è la normale vita di relazione? Le parafilie, tout court, sono nell'elenco. Non tutti i feticisti (ad esempio) hanno problemi relazionali, suppongo. Eppure sono nella lista: è il feticismo (al di là di chi lo esercita) ad essere considerato patologico. Poi, non applicano più i TSO, ma non credo basti.



E chi decide se uno è alcolizzato oppure semplicemente piace degustare il vino?
Escludendo i casi nei quali c'è un vero e proprio reato (pedofilia, violenze etc...)la decisione spetta all'individuo interessato o alla coppia nel momento in cui avvertono uno stato di sofferenza o di malessere, o comunque un problema tale da spingerli a chiedere aiuto ad un professionista.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Senz'altro no, ma se tu sei una psichiatra potresti spiegarcelo, altrimenti l'intervento ha poco senso.
> Conosco invece qualcosina di Kraepelin, base riconosciuta del DSM. La cui base filosofica, l'assunto di partenza, insomma, è da rigettare in toto (per me). *Come comunque, sempre per me, la psichiatria non è una scienza ma una opinione*. E come tale, dovrebbe essere fortemente relativizzata, se non ridotta drasticamente.


è per questo che avere un parente o una persona di famiglia malato di mente significa finire in un tunnel angoscioso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Anna...
> Mi pare che negli USA il rapporto Kinsey fu un bel schiaffon nel muso...in quanto mostrava con dati raccolti che c'era una certa difformità tra quello che si presumeva essere il comportamento sessuale corretto degli americani, e quello che in effetti capitava...no?
> 
> E Kinsey passò un brutto guaio...


Già, parliamo dei primissimi anni '50. Fra 40 anni, qualcuno si accorgerà che è il caso di sdoganare pratiche e desideri che fino ad allora saranno stati considerati dagli specialisti "patologie" e difformità dal lecito. Chissà se arriveremo mai a realizzare che "l'illecito" nel sesso non c'è, esistono solo i desideri...e se sono consenzienti (solito discorso) vanno bene tutti. Che ognuno scelga i suoi e smetta di puntare il dito su quelli degli altri


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> E chi decide se uno è alcolizzato oppure semplicemente piace degustare il vino?
> Escludendo i casi nei quali c'è un vero e proprio reato (pedofilia, violenze etc...)la decisione spetta all'individuo interessato o alla coppia nel momento in cui avvertono uno stato di sofferenza o di malessere, o comunque un problema tale da spingerli a chiedere aiuto ad un professionista.



ma non c'è dubbio: se una persona qualsiasi prova sofferenza (o ne provoca) per uno o alcuni dei suoi desideri/modalità, è giustissimo che chieda aiuto. Ma è diverso dire che X cosa o Y cosa sono patologie. Molto, diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Senz'altro no, ma se tu sei una psichiatra potresti spiegarcelo, altrimenti l'intervento ha poco senso.
> Conosco invece qualcosina di Kraepelin, base riconosciuta del DSM. La cui base filosofica, l'assunto di partenza, insomma, è da rigettare in toto (per me). Come comunque, sempre per me, la psichiatria non è una scienza ma una opinione. E come tale, dovrebbe essere fortemente relativizzata, se non ridotta drasticamente.


Non sono psichiatra ma  so leggere.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psichiatria#Diagnosi
La diagnosi psichiatrica è un processo complesso, che si avvale di valutazioni anamnestiche, colloqui clinici, test e reattivi psicopatologici, e, quando necessario, anche di altre valutazioni mediche e psicologiche (internistiche, neurologiche, psicologiche, sociali).
Da un punto di vista epistemologico, le diverse costruzioni teoriche di alcuni disturbi psicopatologici hanno portato all'uso di riferimenti nosografici cosiddetti "ateoretici", quali ad esempio quelli espressi nelle classificazioni, basate sul consenso scientifico, del DSM (_Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_, APA); in particolare, allo stato, il DSM-IV ed il sistema ICD-10 (_International Classification of Diseases_) sono le nosografie più utilizzate a livello internazionale.
I disturbi di competenza psichiatrica possono essere temporanei o cronici: *alcuni pazienti psichiatrici richiedono cure solo per poco tempo, mentre altri necessitano di essere seguiti e curati per periodi molto lunghi o anche per tutta la vita, poiché molte malattie mentali sono croniche e compromettono in modo più o meno grave la qualità (a volte anche la durata) della vita* del paziente e, nei casi gravi, della sua famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> E chi decide se uno è alcolizzato oppure semplicemente piace degustare il vino?
> Escludendo i casi nei quali c'è un vero e proprio reato (pedofilia, violenze etc...)la decisione spetta all'individuo interessato o alla coppia nel momento in cui avvertono uno stato di sofferenza o di malessere, o comunque un problema tale da spingerli a chiedere aiuto ad un professionista.


Lo decide....
Il tuo....
Fegato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è per questo che avere un parente o una persona di famiglia malato di mente significa finire in un tunnel angoscioso.


non dubito, sai. E nemmeno sono contenta/scontenta che sia un'opinione: non parlavo con soddisfazione o giudizio. Ma sembra sempre che questo non piccolo dato (la base umanistica, non scientifica, non misurabile né oggettivabile) venga sempre dimenticata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono psichiatra ma  so leggere.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psichiatria#Diagnosi
> La diagnosi psichiatrica è un processo complesso, che si avvale di valutazioni anamnestiche, colloqui clinici, test e reattivi psicopatologici, e, quando necessario, anche di altre valutazioni mediche e psicologiche (internistiche, neurologiche, psicologiche, sociali).
> ...





Ma, ripeto, che c'entra tutto questo con l'oggetto del discorso? Se non mi/ci/gli dimostri che desideri e pratiche sessuali diverse dalle tue o dalle mie sono malattie mentali (cito l'espressione che tu hai citato), il resto sono parole senza molto senso, no?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma, ripeto, che c'entra tutto questo con l'oggetto del discorso? Se non mi/ci/gli dimostri che desideri e pratiche sessuali diverse dalle tue o dalle mie sono malattie mentali (cito l'espressione che tu hai citato), il resto sono parole senza molto senso, no?


:unhappy:

Hai detto che non esiste devianza sessuale se c'è consenso tra pari, confondendo il piano giuridico con quello psicologico e psichiatrico.
Ti rispondo:


la devianza dalla normalità, in senso statistico, di diversità da ciò che viene fatto dalla maggioranza esiste
a me te e altri può non interessare cosa facciano coloro che deviano dalla maggioranza, ma chi è specialista studia i comportamenti anche in senso statistico
se non c'è pericolo per sè o gli altri il tso non viene applicato (quindi nessun psichiatra definisce te, me o chiunque altro un caso psichiatrico ma cerca di trovare modelli per definire i comportamenti che creano disturbo alle persone che li attuano)
per poter fare una diagnosi è necessario che ci siano dei parametri e questi devono essere stabiliti di comune accordo dagli specialisti, normale che anche tra loro ci siano devianze  e divergenze di opinioni
la diagnosi si fa su persone che si rivolgono a uno specialista perché sentono loro un disagio

Per quanto mi riguarda "contenti loro contenti tutti".
Pure se una persona si nutre di escrementi son fatti suoi, basta che non mi fiati in faccia in metro. Però credo che sia un comportamento deviante, nel senso di non diffuso. Credo :mexican:


----------



## Sultan (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo decide....
> Il tuo....
> Fegato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' vero... purtroppo la diagnosi fatta dal fegato è sicuramente affidabile ma mooolto tardiva.
Anzi più che una diagnosi è una vera e propria estrema unzione.


----------



## Sultan (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Hai detto che non esiste devianza sessuale se c'è consenso tra pari, confondendo il piano giuridico con quello psicologico e psichiatrico.
> Ti rispondo:
> ...


Sottoscrivo da cima a fondo, compreso l'alito in faccia del coprofago stastisticamente deviante ma giuridicamente paritario. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo da cima a fondo, compreso l'alito in faccia del coprofago *stastisticamente deviante ma giuridicamente paritario*. :up:


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Hai detto che non esiste devianza sessuale se c'è consenso tra pari, confondendo il piano giuridico con quello psicologico e psichiatrico.
> Ti rispondo:
> ...


Fino ad un certo punto, essendo in uno stato dobbiamo tutelare la salute pubblica. Perchè se il coprofago si becca il tifo, può poi trasmetterlo facilmente. Quindi è un comportamento oggettivamente pericoloso. Ma come mangiare le cozze crude, peraltro. Altra cosa guardare due che...  Quindi direi che torniamo a bomba. Ma io credo che nessun medico(e lo psichiatra è un medico, fa diagnosi) degno di tale nome definirebbe patologico un comportamento che non implica appunto una patologia, ovvero una serie di sintomi dannosi scientificamente osservabili, al giorno d'oggi.   Se la pratica sessuale diventa un'ossessione, ovvero la persona non riesce ad avere rapporti sessuali non attenendosi alla pratica... ovviamente c'è un sintomo di malessere. Con tutta probabilità quel malessere presenta anche altri sintomi. In quel caso il medico(se interpellato) DEVE intervenire. Perchè non è che siamo in grado noi di accorgerci da soli che c'è qualcosa che non va... ma neanche se siamo qualificati, ci manca l'obiettività nel giudizio su noi stessi. Se una persona invece ogni tanto decide di non mangiare la solita minestra, lo psichiatra applaude, almeno quelli che conosco io.


----------



## Sultan (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma, ripeto, che c'entra tutto questo con l'oggetto del discorso? Se non mi/ci/gli dimostri che desideri e pratiche sessuali diverse dalle tue o dalle mie sono malattie mentali (cito l'espressione che tu hai citato), il resto sono parole senza molto senso, no?


Ma guarda che non è semplicemente una questione di gusti sessuali bizzarri o diversi.
Ci deve essere dell'altro, e molto più significativo.
Riporto un esempio di wikipedia che mi sembra illuminante riguarda il feticista.

Il feticismo si differenzia dalla semplice preferenza dettata dai gusti personali, che tutti hanno, per il fatto che la presenza del feticcio diviene una condizione indispensabile per raggiungere l'orgasmo. In mancanza del feticcio, infatti, il feticista non riesce ad avere l'appagamento sessuale. Ed è proprio per questo motivo che il feticismo in sessuologia è ritenuto un disturbo, in quanto impedisce una libera vita sessuale rendendo il soggetto dipendente dall'oggetto o da qualsiasi altra cosa sia oggetto del suo feticismo. La preferenza dettata dai gusti personali, invece, per quanto apparentemente bizzarra o inconsueta, nel caso di una relazione sessuale, *non toglie al soggetto la consapevolezza che si sta relazionando con una persona e quindi non toglie nel soggetto la sensibilità, l'empatia, la comunicazione con l'altra persona.* Talvolta il feticcio può essere un oggetto o un'immagine a cui il soggetto rivolge attenzione quasi al pari di un essere vivente.

Insomma, se dovessi vedere una persona a me cara che sta parlando con un paio di mutande, mi preoccuperei.
Se poi oltre a farci conversazione, ci fa anche sesso, mi preoccuperei ancora di più e andrei di corsa dallo psichiatra, e non mi sentirei per niente un attentatore alla libertà sessuale altrui. Naturalmente IMHO


----------



## Gian (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La prima frase l'ho detta io, non Minerva. Riportavo la posizione del DSM IV, non la mia (pensavo di essere stata chiara). Anche tu, per favore, vacci coi piedi di piombo: cosa ti fa "arrogare" il diritto di pensare che questa modalità di desiderio, se esclusiva, è patologica mentre invece la modalità di desiderio di bacini&coccoline&carezzine, anche quella esclusiva, è giusta e sana?
> 
> La fine mi sembra la più condivisibile: se adulti, pari e consenzienti, hanno tutti i diritti di desiderare ciò che vogliono. Io desidero un'altra roba, proprio tutta un'altra roba, ma non voglio pensarmi come sana io e malati tutti gli altri. E il DSM IV mette paura, davvero.


prima di tutto mi scuso se ho invertito un utente con un altro. Non l'ho fatto mica apposta.
Cara Anna Blume, dovresti rileggere tutta la discussione con calma dall'inizio...e la prima persona
che ha parlato di "disturbo mentale" o di DSM sei stata tu (scusa se magari cito male, ma credo sia andata così). *vpost #38*
Io non mi arrogo nulla...semplicemente conosco la problematica e bollare come "sane" o "malate" le
persone è sempre un esercizio pericoloso. 
Se due persone (coppia) riescono a godere solo con intervento di un terzo, che si chiama bull
se proprio volete saperlo, e il marito assiste e magari ha una eiaculazione precoce quando sta 
da solo con la moglie...
beh vedete un po' vuoi. Ci sono cuckold che leccano le sperma del bull, ma siccome sono adulti capaci
e consenzienti non li giudichiamo. Un po' di impulso omosessuale ? (un filino?). 
Leggermente diversa è la situazione non compulsiva, magari di persone che NON fanno centinaia di km
per incontrare un amante reale, ma  di coppie che si concedono questa scappatella una o due volte all'anno; sin
qui forse siamo davvero nell'ambito del gioco.
Della inclusione nel catalogo delle malattie mentali ho letto per la prima volta qui.
Bacini coccole e carezze ? E quando ne ho parlato su questo thread...

Apro invece l'argomento del bondage. 
Lo ritenete un fatto naturale? Fatevi legare strettamente con corde, provate se lo ritenete naturale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: *Hai detto che non esiste* devianza sessuale se c'è consenso tra pari, confondendo il piano giuridico con quello psicologico e psichiatrico.Ti rispondo:
> 
> la devianza dalla normalità, in senso statistico, di diversità da ciò che viene fatto dalla maggioranza esiste
> a me te e altri può non interessare cosa facciano coloro che deviano dalla maggioranza, ma chi è specialista studia i comportamenti anche in senso statistico
> ...


No, no, scusa, ma io ho detto che 
A) _per me_ non esiste devianza, poiché non esiste la norma
B) _secondo me_ non dovrebbe esistere il concetto di devianza (in senso negativo), perché non dovrebbe essere significativa (in senso positivo) la media dei comportamenti

dimentichi anche che il DSM non è un'indagine statistica, ma un elenco di diagnosi. Non è che c'è scritto (in modo neutro) ci sono 29000 pecore bianche e 7 rosa e 1 gialla. C'è scritto ciò che è patologico e ciò che non lo è. Cioè: ci sono 8 pecore *sbagliate*. La prima è rosa, e muggisce, la seconda è gialla e balla, etc.

Il concetto di devianza, nel DSM non è la "non diffusione" ma l'errore. Tale comportamento è patologico, e consiste in...e bla e bla e bla. Come dicevo prima, è passibile di revisioni e non è oggettivo (non può esserlo, non è una scienza esatta, checché ne dicano), anzi, è molto legato alla morale. Tanto che perfino l'omosessualità era considerata patologia, e in quanto tale inserita nel DSM. 

Questo, ho detto. La differenza fra piano giuridico e piano psichiatrico/cologico la conosco (almeno, credo). Solo, non credo che, in campo sessuale, il secondo dei due abbia senso. Tutto qui. Poi, se qualcuno sente disagio, è giusto che ricorra a chiunque voglia per star meglio. Può persino andare dal prete, per alcuni funziona. Che io non capisca come si possa ricorrere alla religione più sessuofoba al mondo per risolvere problemi sessuali, è chiaro. Ma qui esuliamo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, adesso non esageriamo. Tra adulti consenzienti (e *pari*, direi, non basta che siano adulti). Lo stupro è tutto il contrario. *Io sarei per la castrazione chimica. Obbligatoria. *E la accendo.


io sarei per l'evirazione proprio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> prima di tutto mi scuso se ho invertito un utente con un altro. Non l'ho fatto mica apposta.
> Cara Anna Blume, dovresti rileggere tutta la discussione con calma dall'inizio...e la prima persona
> che ha parlato di "disturbo mentale" o di DSM sei stata tu (scusa se magari cito male, ma credo sia andata così). *vpost #38*
> Io non mi arrogo nulla...semplicemente conosco la problematica e bollare come "sane" o "malate" le
> persone è sempre un esercizio pericoloso.



Ma io non mi sono piccata, ho solo rettificato. E non ho parlato io di disturbo mentale: tu chiedevi cosa è una parafilia e io ho risposto (proprio il post 38)

"è *definita*, in soldoni, come devianza dai comportamenti leciti/sani. E' *considerata* come comportamento patologico/deviato (in ambito sessuale). *La lista è nel famigerato elenco del DSM IV. *

Le mie considerazioni sono: tolte le pedofilie e le zoofilie, non credo che nessuno debba pensare di avere il potere di decidere cosa è lecito, normale (da norma) e cosa non lo è. Anche perché, la lista di IN e OUT è basata sulla morale contingente, non su una supposta intelligenza superiore oggettiva. Questa è la mia idea generale sulle parafilie o come le chiamano. La mia idea particolare (personale, esperienzale)è: "più ne sto alla larga, meglio sto"."

Tutto qui :smile:


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, no, scusa, ma io ho detto che
> A) _per me_ non esiste devianza, poiché non esiste la norma
> B) _secondo me_ non dovrebbe esistere il concetto di devianza (in senso negativo), perché non dovrebbe essere significativa (in senso positivo) la media dei comportamenti
> 
> ...


per i medici cattolici lo è ancora


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per i medici cattolici lo è ancora


eh, ma sono cattolici. Avranno il regno dei cieli. :unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per i medici cattolici lo è ancora


Anche per certi seguaci di certi profeti mediorientali.


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma sono cattolici. Avranno il regno dei cieli. :unhappy:





Eretteo ha detto:


> Anche per certi seguaci di certi profeti mediorientali.



non c'è limite al peggio:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è limite al peggio:unhappy:


Infatti c'è Kid.


----------



## Zod (12 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> discorsi fatti da persone reali.   io credo che sia un voler esorcizzare il tradimento trasformandolo in un gioco di coppia.
> 
> non ti saprei dire in quanti casi vi sia un'effettiva incapacità dell'uomo dal punto di vista delle prestazioni e in quanti vi sia invece la semplice e solare voglia di sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo......


Forse pensare che altri si scopano la moglie gliela fa rendere piú desiderabile, perché significa che male male non deve essere. Poi il voyeurismo, l'uomo si eccita molto con la vista, la donna piú con il tatto. É un gioco di complicità. Magari il saperla "puttana" la rende piú eccitante agli occhi di lui.

Per le parafilie non bastano due adulti consenzienti, perché uno o entrambi potrebbero avere delle patologie. Ad esempio il tizio che ha risposto all'annuncio di un cannibale per farsi mangiare. Occorre stabilire ció che é offensivo e ció che é autolesivo, e considerare patologia tutto ció che vi rientra intenzionalmente. L' assunzione consapevole e ripetuta di un rischio non puó peró essere considerata una patologia.

Ogni parafilia ha le sue motivazioni, non si possono giudicare. Ma i comportamenti offensivi e autolesivi devono essere impediti. Ovviamente non si passa dal bianco al nero, c' é una zona grigia che rende molto difficile un giudizio esterno di condanna o assoluzione. Il risultato stabilisce la pena, le intenzioni stabiliscono attenuanti e aggravanti.

S*B


----------



## Gian (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sono piccata, ho solo rettificato. E non ho parlato io di disturbo mentale: tu chiedevi cosa è una parafilia e io ho risposto (proprio il post 38)
> "è *definita*, in soldoni, come devianza dai comportamenti leciti/sani. E' *considerata* come comportamento patologico/deviato (in ambito sessuale). *La lista è nel famigerato elenco del DSM IV. *
> Le mie considerazioni sono: tolte le pedofilie e le zoofilie, non credo che nessuno debba pensare di avere il potere di decidere cosa è lecito, normale (da norma) e cosa non lo è. Anche perché, la lista di IN e OUT è basata sulla morale contingente, non su una supposta intelligenza superiore oggettiva. Questa è la mia idea generale sulle parafilie o come le chiamano. La mia idea particolare (personale, esperienzale)è: "più ne sto alla larga, meglio sto"."
> Tutto qui :smile:


ma guarda, io sono abbastanza d'accordo con te....il punto è che si tratta di fenomeni poco noti o che destano
un po' di impressione ad un pubblico con normali abitudini sessuali. Poi si va anche per aree geografiche, ad
esempio nel Nord Europa dove la donna gode di una spiccata emancipazione, si registrano più forme trasgressive.
Prenderli per "matti" o disturbati non è certo una soluzione; come ha detto qualcuno prima se il fenomeno
diventa ossessivo o crea davvero una sofferenza nella vita di quella persona, forse c'è da preoccuparsi.
:up:


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti c'è Kid.



:risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è limite al peggio:unhappy:


Semplicemente gli omosessuali non sono tollerati da alcuna religione.
Non unicamente da quella cattolica.
Se diamo contro ai culti allora prendiamocela con tutti,non solo con quelli che fan comodo e coi quali non si rischia.
Come dice quel famoso poeta della bassa,ogni religione non sopporta i chiappettoni,perche' privano i ministri di culto del monopolio della sodomizzazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Semplicemente gli omosessuali non sono tollerati da alcuna religione.
> Non unicamente da quella cattolica.
> *Se diamo contro ai culti allora prendiamocela con tutti,non solo con quelli che fan comodo e coi quali non si rischia.
> Come dice quel famoso poeta della bassa,ogni religione non sopporta i chiappettoni,perche' privano i ministri di culto del monopolio della sodomizzazione.


Pure dai buddisti? Scintoisti? E comunque sodomia va bene (anzi benissimo) solo se etero.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E comunque sodomia va bene (anzi benissimo) solo se etero.


Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Semplicemente gli omosessuali non sono tollerati da alcuna religione.
> Non unicamente da quella cattolica.
> Se diamo contro ai culti allora prendiamocela con tutti,non solo con quelli che fan comodo e coi quali non si rischia.
> Come dice quel famoso poeta della bassa,ogni religione non sopporta i chiappettoni,perche' privano i ministri di culto del monopolio della sodomizzazione.


quella cattolica li tollera benissimo all'interno


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2012)

Voi sì che siete Uomini!!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella cattolica li tollera benissimo all'interno


Perche' su certi colli sono avanti,rispetto a certe dune sabbiose ad est del mediterraneo;pecunia non olet,e le offerte la domenica non si guarda da che mani vengono.
Ma qualche secolo fa agli omosessuali erano riservati trattamenti speciali....


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' su certi colli sono avanti,rispetto a certe dune sabbiose ad est del mediterraneo;pecunia non olet,e le offerte la domenica non si guarda da che mani vengono.
> Ma qualche secolo fa agli omosessuali erano riservati trattamenti speciali....


quello che volevo dire è che all'interno della chiesa stessa non mi pare che manchino omosessuali.magari si pentono tanto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che volevo dire è che all'interno della chiesa stessa non mi pare che manchino omosessuali.magari si pentono tanto


Si comincia in seminario, per la verità.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si comincia in seminario, per la verità.


Dici il vero...
Mi ricordo benissimo...

Ma è anche vero

che...

Venivano esplulsi immantinente...

Penso che ogni religione non accetta di buon grado l'omossessualità...

Perchè innaturale
e sterile...no?

La coppia omosessuale è sterile...

E la sopravvivenza della specie umana è importante...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero...
> Mi ricordo benissimo...
> 
> Ma è anche vero
> ...


ma non dire 'ste robe... che certi ambienti li ho conosciuti bene pure io.... lasciamo perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire 'ste robe... che certi ambienti li ho conosciuti bene pure io.... lasciamo perdere...


Sei stata in seminario?

Io si:
5 anni

Visti con i miei occhi.

E andavano giù molto pesante con le cosidette "amicizie particolari"....

Che poi vero che qualcuno si sia mischiato dentro lo sappiamo tutti...

Ma io parlo per il mio ambiente...su sto punto erano severissimi...e più indulgenti verso chi scalpitava per le ragazze...

Ho scoperto dopo anni che loro sapevano delle mie fughe serali per andare a trovare le ragazze...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero...
> Mi ricordo benissimo...
> 
> Ma è anche vero
> ...


proprio perché sterile il professor veronesi la indica come portatore  di amore puro.
da un estremo all'altro.
c'è poco da "accettare"


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La coppia omosessuale è sterile...
> 
> E la sopravvivenza della specie umana è importante...


E niente figli significa niente fedeli.
Da indottrinare,spremere e tutto il resto....  :sonar:
Se uno ha fede cio' merita rispetto,qualunque essa sia.
Ma la religione e' politica,e' un'altra cosa.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E niente figli significa niente fedeli.
> Da indottrinare,spremere e tutto il resto....  :sonar:
> Se uno ha fede cio' merita rispetto,qualunque essa sia.
> Ma la religione e' politica,e' un'altra cosa.


condivido


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Semplicemente gli omosessuali non sono tollerati da alcuna religione.
> Non unicamente da quella cattolica.
> Se diamo contro ai culti allora prendiamocela con tutti,non solo con quelli che fan comodo e coi quali non si rischia.
> Come dice quel famoso poeta della bassa,ogni religione non sopporta i chiappettoni,perche' privano i ministri di culto del monopolio della sodomizzazione.


Leggendo le varie pagine di questo 3D mi sono sentito disgustato da certe affermazioni, credo non ci sia bisogno di spiegare il perchè, alcune affermazioni vertono su basi culturali certe, su statistiche su verità di fondo schematizzate, come può uno come me mettersi in mezzo e dire la sua? Poi arrivi tu Eretteo e dici la tua, facendo capire che l'affermazione di Tebe era sbagliata, ( Tebe in questo caso parlo di te ma non sei soltanto tu al centro del discorso) 
quindi a questo punto mi ritiro di buon grado disgustato da tanta classe e cultura. 
Grazie per avermi dato l'opportunità di potermi esprimere Eretteo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei stata in seminario?
> 
> Io si:
> 5 anni
> ...


4 anni di convento mi sono bastati.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 4 anni di convento mi sono bastati.


come sei stata?


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella cattolica li tollera benissimo all'interno


il verde è il mio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 4 anni di convento mi sono bastati.


Lo sapevo, LO SAPEVO.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo le varie pagine di questo 3D mi sono sentito disgustato da certe affermazioni, credo non ci sia bisogno di spiegare il perchè, alcune affermazioni vertono su basi culturali certe, su statistiche su verità di fondo schematizzate, come può uno come me mettersi in mezzo e dire la sua? *Poi arrivi tu Eretteo e dici la tua, facendo capire che l'affermazione di Tebe era sbagliata, ( Tebe in questo caso parlo di te ma non sei soltanto tu al centro del discorso) *
> quindi a questo punto mi ritiro di buon grado disgustato da tanta classe e cultura.
> Grazie per avermi dato l'opportunità di potermi esprimere Eretteo.


Guarda che secondo me Eretteo era ironico pur dicendo una verità, dandomi ragione.

Almeno. Io ho capito così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sei stata?


se dovessi trovare alloggio per mia figlia in un'altra città ... stavo dicendo una cosa troppo brutta... diciamo che troverei sicuramente una sistemazione diversa.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo le varie pagine di questo 3D mi sono sentito disgustato da certe affermazioni, credo non ci sia bisogno di spiegare il perchè, alcune affermazioni vertono su basi culturali certe, su statistiche su verità di fondo schematizzate, come può uno come me mettersi in mezzo e dire la sua? Poi arrivi tu Eretteo e dici la tua, facendo capire che l'affermazione di Tebe era sbagliata, ( Tebe in questo caso parlo di te ma non sei soltanto tu al centro del discorso)
> quindi a questo punto mi ritiro di buon grado disgustato da tanta classe e cultura.
> Grazie per avermi dato l'opportunità di potermi esprimere Eretteo.


Prego,ma ti esorto ad intervenire comunque.
Il confronto arricchisce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sapevo, LO SAPEVO.


Macchè... sapessi cosa ho combinato in quegli anni... e non ero neppure quella che combinava di peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che secondo me Eretteo era ironico pur dicendo una verità, dandomi ragione.
> 
> Almeno. Io ho capito così.



Quindi confermi e sottoscrivi la tua affermazione. A me sta bene. Io ripeto, in questi casi posso soltanto leggere, non ho le basi per mettermi in mezzo a certi discorsi. Ho preso una cantonata citando e mettendo in mezzo Eretteo? puo essere, di base rimane il succo del mio discorso, cioè sono disgustato da certe affermazioni, non solo la tua, ma di molte altre non tue, molte.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se dovessi trovare alloggio per mia figlia in un'altra città ... stavo dicendo una cosa troppo brutta... diciamo che troverei sicuramente una sistemazione diversa.


mi verrebbe di dare una carezza a quella bambina o ragazzina.
e di contro parecchia rabbia


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi confermi e sottoscrivi la tua affermazione. A me sta bene. Io ripeto, in questi casi posso soltanto leggere, non ho le basi per mettermi in mezzo a certi discorsi. Ho preso una cantonata citando e mettendo in mezzo Eretteo? puo essere, di base rimane il succo del mio discorso, cioè sono disgustato da certe affermazioni, non solo la tua, ma di molte altre non tue, molte.



scusami, non ho capito.
A quale affermazione ti riferisci che ti ha disgustato?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Macchè... sapessi cosa ho combinato in quegli anni... e non ero neppure quella che combinava di peggio.


[video=youtube;gDp7GxPw6Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDp7GxPw6Cs[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;gDp7GxPw6Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDp7GxPw6Cs[/video]


a Joey... you tube NON LO VEDOOOO


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Joey... you tube NON LO VEDOOOO


Svantaggiata.


*LA DOMENICA ANDANDO A LA MESSA* 

_La domenica andando a la messacompagnata dal mio amatoremi sorprese il mio genitoremonachella mi fecero andaro si si o no no.monachella mi fecero andar.Dimmi che m'ami.  Sono innocentecome il sol che risplende sul mare. Voglio dare l'addio all'amoro si si o no no.voglio dare l'addio all'amor.Giovanotti piangete, piangetem'han tagliato i miei biondi capelli.tu lo sai, eran ricci eran belligiovanotti piangete con meo si si o no no.giovanotti piangete con me.Dimmi che m'ami.  Sono innocentecome il sol che risplende sul mare. Voglio dare l'addio all'amoro si si o no no.voglio dare l'addio all'amor._


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Joey... you tube NON LO VEDOOOO


gigliola cinquetti ne "la domenica andando alla messa"


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella cattolica li tollera benissimo all'interno



giuste parole! Avrei detto anche sante, ma poi mi sono limitata


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Svantaggiata.
> 
> 
> *LA DOMENICA ANDANDO A LA MESSA*
> ...


sì sì, preciso proprio.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, non ho capito.
> A quale affermazione ti riferisci che ti ha disgustato?



Tebe, fregatene, se hai seguito il discorso, ho preso spunto da Eretteo per dire la mia, per puro caso lo spunto è stato preso da una risposta che lui diede a te, quindi è stata una coincidenza nominare te, di certo non ne stai fuori dal succo del discorso, ma visto che non voglio ne polemizzare e nemmeno mi vorrei arricchire culturalmente usando google per rispondere e continuare un discorso per me chiuso con la risposta ed il ringraziamento ad Eretteo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, preciso proprio.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Vabb dai, una Suora Laica. I meglio, una Suora Agnostica o quello che sei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Vabb dai, una Suora Laica. I meglio, una Suora Agnostica o quello che sei.


vai a ca@@@... ma con affetto:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, non ho capito.
> A quale affermazione ti riferisci che ti ha disgustato?


Secondo me è rimasto disgustato da alcune affermazioni contro la religione cattolica e la sua chiesa. Se è così, io non avevo alcuna intenzione di offendere, ma la mia contrarietà e il mio disprezzo profondo per essa sono forti e molto ben strutturati. Difficile che non emergano, ma appunto non c'è l'intenzione di offendere, mai.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio perché sterile il professor veronesi la indica come portatore  di amore puro.
> da un estremo all'altro.
> c'è poco da "accettare"


L'amore ha poco a che vedere con la riproduzione della specie umana.
Lì siamo come comunissimi mammiferi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E niente figli significa niente fedeli.
> Da indottrinare,spremere e tutto il resto....  :sonar:
> Se uno ha fede cio' merita rispetto,qualunque essa sia.
> Ma la religione e' politica,e' un'altra cosa.


Mah pì che altro nella Bibbia è scritto:
Maschio e femmina li creò.
I due saranno una carne sola.

Fine delle discussioni no?

E nella Bibbia la sterilità era considerata una maledizione divina.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 4 anni di convento mi sono bastati.





Allora abbiamo nel profondo molto in comune...

Dura eh?

Poi un Lothar ti traviò
E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se dovessi trovare alloggio per mia figlia in un'altra città ... stavo dicendo una cosa troppo brutta... diciamo che troverei sicuramente una sistemazione diversa.



Ma sei stata nel collegio delle suore per gli studi?

Ma sai quante povere ragazze ho ospitato a casa mia a Bologna eh?

Poverine dovevano rientrare entro mezzanotte...
Il freddo e il gelo...dai stai qui...con me...torna direttamente domani mattina no?
:fischio::fischio:


----------



## Lui (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ..
> 
> E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno...



dicci, dicci, interessante. 

spiega meglio.

grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei stata nel collegio delle suore per gli studi?
> 
> Ma sai quante povere ragazze ho ospitato a casa mia a Bologna eh?
> 
> ...


eccerto. ma quelle erano maggiorenni? io non lo ero... opsss.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> dicci, dicci, interessante.
> 
> spiega meglio.
> 
> grazie.


Vediamo di spiegartelo così...
Quando ero al liceo...
Le ragazze più porche erano quelle che venivano represse alle magistrali delle dorotee...
Ed eccomi in prima fila all'assalto di quelle ambite prede...

Loro sanno benissimo che cosa è...
Bibbia sul comodin
e completino sadomaso nell'armadio...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccerto. ma quelle erano maggiorenni? io non lo ero... opsss.


Ah per fare le superiori?
Come da noi le dame inglesi?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Secondo me è rimasto disgustato da alcune affermazioni contro la religione cattolica e la sua chiesa. Se è così, io non avevo alcuna intenzione di offendere, ma la mia contrarietà e il mio disprezzo profondo per essa sono forti e molto ben strutturati. Difficile che non emergano, ma appunto non c'è l'intenzione di offendere, mai.


Ma da cosa parte tutto ciò?
In fondo o in cima...

Insomma un conto è essere atei.
E possiamo leggere che so le lettere di Magalotti in proposito.

Un conto è essere anticlericali...

Per esempio l'atavico anticlericalismo degli emiliani e dei romagnoli è giustificabile dalla loro storia di essere stati sotto lo stato Pontificio...e pare che Monti a riguardo sia una amena collinetta...

Io me ne frego sai...

Tanto sta scritto che le porte degli inferi non prevaranno contro di essa....
E dato che io sono uno dei chiavistelli di quelle porte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe, fregatene, se hai seguito il discorso, ho preso spunto da Eretteo per dire la mia, per puro caso lo spunto è stato preso da una risposta che lui diede a te, quindi è stata una coincidenza nominare te, di certo non ne stai fuori dal succo del discorso, ma visto che non voglio ne polemizzare e nemmeno mi vorrei arricchire culturalmente usando google per rispondere e continuare un discorso per me chiuso con la risposta ed il ringraziamento ad Eretteo.



Madonna come sei suscettibile. E che è!
Rilassati, stai sempre con il fucile spianato!
Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci e visto che ti senti disgustato su qualcosa che ho scritto, ma non riesco a capire cosa, ho chiesto.
Minchia, ma fatti una camomilla.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo nel profondo molto in comune...
> 
> Dura eh?
> 
> ...


sentivo fischiare un'orecchio e infatti......Contone della malora...eri tu...ma cosa vuoi che travi..sono in disarmo amico..


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah per fare le superiori?
> Come da noi le dame inglesi?


Non so che dame avete voi. Io avevo le monache. Ma devo ringraziare: in un anno avevo già imparato come girava il mondo... almeno... un certo mondo. Dove tutto è lecito... purchè abbia un altro nome. Mai dire la verità, sorridere sempre.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Secondo me è rimasto disgustato da alcune affermazioni contro la religione cattolica e la sua chiesa. Se è così, io non avevo alcuna intenzione di offendere, ma la mia contrarietà e il mio disprezzo profondo per essa sono forti e molto ben strutturati. Difficile che non emergano, ma appunto non c'è l'intenzione di offendere, mai.



Infatti anche io ho percepito questo, ma visto che non mi sembra di avere insultato nessuno, come te, non capisco il disgusto.
Perchè se c'è disgusto vuol dire che uno si è sentito offeso, e visto che non era mia intenzione ho chiesto quale parte lo avesse "disgustato", visto che non era mia intenzione.

si è capito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sentivo fischiare un'orecchio e infatti......Contone della malora...eri tu...ma cosa vuoi che travi..sono in disarmo amico..


non sei più pantera e sei tornato felino domestico...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo nel profondo molto in comune...
> 
> Dura eh?
> 
> ...



dopo 5 anni di università cattolica, ho traviato io.

:mrgreen:

non mi hanno avuta!
fff:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sentivo fischiare un'orecchio e infatti......Contone della malora...eri tu...ma cosa vuoi che travi..sono in disarmo amico..


Ma....ma...che cosa è successo al tuo avatar...
Ma...cosa c'è...la tigre ti ha graffiato di nuovo?

Ah...è l'IMU...ti capisco...povero Lothy...mangiato dall'IMU...

Con tutte le garconierre che tieni in giro per la romagna....povero Lothy...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma da cosa parte tutto ciò?
> In fondo o in cima...
> 
> Insomma un conto è essere atei.
> ...



Sono agnostica o atea a seconda di quanto sono tarantolata (dipende dalle ore); fortemente contraria alle religioni organizzate (con vari gradi di intensità a seconda della religione), anticattolica militante, anticlericale militante. Parte dal pensiero, credo. Se le cose continuano ad procedere così spedite verso l'oscurantismo, finirà col bazooka. :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono agnostica o atea a seconda di quanto sono tarantolata (dipende dalle ore); fortemente contraria alle religioni organizzate (con vari gradi di intensità a seconda della religione), anticattolica militante, anticlericale militante. Parte dal pensiero, credo. Se le cose continuano ad procedere così spedite verso l'oscurantismo, finirà col bazooka. :singleeye:


idem :up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna come sei suscettibile. E che è!
> Rilassati, stai sempre con il fucile spianato!
> Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci e visto che ti senti disgustato su qualcosa che ho scritto, ma non riesco a capire cosa, ho chiesto.
> Minchia, ma fatti una camomilla.


Se fossi stato col fucile spianato avrei scritto diversamente, AnnaBlume ha percepito il mio pensiero, non totalmente ma lo ha percepito. 

Tebuccia in questo forum sono entrato in una maniera, dopo ho cominciato ad esternarmi malamente me ne sono accorto, me ne hanno fatto accorgere ed adesso sono sempre rilassatissimo, sono certo che nello scrivere posso sembrare il contrario, ma per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che sono tranquillo, conoscendomi ti do questa dritta, se comincio a sballare le virgole che ora metto male, dopo le metterei peggio, e la maniera di esprimermi sarebbe molto diversa, quando ti accorgerai di ciò e te ne accorgerai se succede, ricordami della camomilla, quello sarebbe il momento giusto. 

Ma do un'accenno di un mio pensiero, è mio e come tale va trattato, rimanendo sempre mio. E so che quello che scriverò è un mio limite mentale, ma chistu sugnu, questo sono. 

Nelle persone di cultura, che fanno sfoggio della loro cultura, in maniera palese o meno, non tollero in alcuna maniera degli errori voluti o non voluti, questi hanno quelle piccole responsabilità ( piccole si fa per dire) di essere letti, ascoltati, da persone che prendono per buono, o quasi quello che loro scrivono o dicono. Questo è un mio limite, però mi piace tantissimo leggere i vari confronti che possono esserci, in maniera civile.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono agnostica o atea a seconda di quanto sono tarantolata (dipende dalle ore); fortemente contraria alle religioni organizzate (con vari gradi di intensità a seconda della religione), anticattolica militante, anticlericale militante. Parte dal pensiero, credo. Se le cose continuano ad procedere così spedite verso l'oscurantismo, finirà col bazooka. :singleeye:


I risultati di tutto ciò?
Osserviamo che so Russia...
A furia di cannonate e bastonate hanno proclamato l'ateismo di stato...
Ma niente da fare...

Non sono riusciti a estirpare la naturale religiosità del popolo russo...

Neanche Baba Yaga c'è riuscita...

Crollata l'unione sovietica...
Ma non la religiosità...

Io ritengo che l'uomo senza religione...
Abbia una marcia in meno...

E si scontri sempre con muri invalicabili...

Perchè le porte dello spirito sono aperte dove la ragione finisce...

Ma staremo a vedere...

La mia poi è forte derformazione professionale...

Impossibile capire a pieno la musica di Bach senza aver dentro uno spirito per le cose eterne...

Spiegava sto concetto anche Olivier Messiaen...dicendo che la musica apre squarci sull'aldilà...

Per me una vita senza Dio
Sarebbe una vita inutile da vivere
Che non servirebbe nè a me nè agli altri...

Ma non provo nessun fastidio verso gli atei o gli anticlericali...
So che per gli stonati la musica dà fastidio...

E so che i sordi non sentono la musica...


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se fossi stato col fucile spianato avrei scritto diversamente, AnnaBlume ha percepito il mio pensiero, non totalmente ma lo ha percepito.
> 
> Tebuccia in questo forum sono entrato in una maniera, dopo ho cominciato ad esternarmi malamente me ne sono accorto, me ne hanno fatto accorgere ed adesso sono sempre rilassatissimo, sono certo che nello scrivere posso sembrare il contrario, ma per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che sono tranquillo, conoscendomi ti do questa dritta, se comincio a sballare le virgole che ora metto male, dopo le metterei peggio, e la maniera di esprimermi sarebbe molto diversa, quando ti accorgerai di ciò e te ne accorgerai se succede, ricordami della camomilla, quello sarebbe il momento giusto.
> 
> ...


Continuo a non capire e il nocciolo della questione sembra il neretto.
Ho scritto qualcosa di volutamente sbagliato e falso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I risultati di tutto ciò?
> Osserviamo che so Russia...
> A furia di cannonate e bastonate hanno proclamato l'ateismo di stato...
> Ma niente da fare...
> ...


Essere senza religione non significa affatto essere senza Dio. Come essere senza fede politica non implica l'assenza di etica. Semplicemente io con Dio ci parlo senza che nessuno possa origliare.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Essere senza religione non significa affatto essere senza Dio. Come essere senza fede politica non implica l'assenza di etica. Semplicemente io con Dio ci parlo senza che nessuno *possa origliare.[/*QUOTE]
> e soprattutto giudicare in nome di.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Essere senza religione non significa affatto essere senza Dio. Come essere senza fede politica non implica l'assenza di etica. Semplicemente io con Dio ci parlo senza che nessuno possa origliare.


Chiariamo...

Dal greco A theos Alfa privativo Senza DIO.
A Gnostico....Senza conoscere.

Beh ti rivolgi a Dio secondo quanto insegna Cristo.
Dove dice che Dio è spirito.

E quando preghi non fare come gli ipocriti che si mettono in mostra.

Cristo insegna, non sappia la destra quello che fa la sinistra no?

Penso che la dimensione spirituale sia una cosa molto intima e soggettiva.

Prova ne sia...
La vita dei Santi....

Ognuno ha visto e sentito cose a modo suo...

E allora diremo che se la prima parte del Credo è abbordabile...
La seconda molto meno eh?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Essere senza religione non significa affatto essere senza Dio. Come essere senza fede politica non implica l'assenza di etica. Semplicemente io con Dio ci parlo senza che nessuno possa origliare.


quoto
.....soprattutto senza origliare:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Essere senza religione non significa affatto essere senza Dio. Come essere senza fede politica non implica l'assenza di etica. Semplicemente io con Dio ci parlo senza che nessuno *possa origliare.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impossibile capire a pieno la musica di Bach senza aver dentro uno spirito per le cose eterne...
> 
> Spiegava sto concetto anche Olivier Messiaen...dicendo che la musica apre squarci sull'aldilà...
> 
> ...



Non so cosa dirti, io adoro la musica, ne ho sempre goduto, l'ho persino studiata da ragazzina. Preferisco i Pearl Jam a Bach, ma non credo sia un problema 
Non so se gli atei/agnostici siano stonati verso certa musica. Potrei dire che i cattolici sono impossibilitati a comprendere buona parte del pensiero filosofico, allora. Che mica lo so, se è vero, ma di sicuro l'indagine filosofica impone l'abbandono del dogma. Se invece l'ateismo mutila la sensibilità...boh, non saprei. Spero di no, ma non lo so.

Io, intanto, i Pearl Jam me li sento a palla, posso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sta scritto
> Con la misura con la quale giudicate...sarete giudicati...
> 
> Sta scritto
> ...


Io aspetto il giudizio con l'umiltà che mi deriva dalla consapevolezza dei miei errori... ma con la serenità che mi deriva dall'aver sempre cercato di fare del mio meglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti anche io ho percepito questo, ma visto che non mi sembra di avere insultato nessuno, come te, non capisco il disgusto.
> Perchè se c'è disgusto vuol dire che uno si è sentito offeso, e visto che non era mia intenzione ho chiesto quale parte lo avesse "disgustato", visto che non era mia intenzione.
> 
> si è capito?


secondo me sì


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sta scritto
> *Con la misura con la quale giudicate...sarete giudicati...
> 
> Sta scritto
> ...



eh, appunto.
Belle parole.
Nella maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbri metti a posto il quote!

Non pronuncerò mai parole simili!
mai!!!


aaaaarrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti, io adoro la musica, ne ho sempre goduto, l'ho persino studiata da ragazzina. Preferisco i Pearl Jam a Bach, ma non credo sia un problema
> Non so se gli atei/agnostici siano stonati verso certa musica. Potrei dire che i cattolici sono impossibilitati a comprendere buona parte del pensiero filosofico, allora. Che mica lo so, se è vero, ma di sicuro l'indagine filosofica impone l'abbandono del dogma. Se invece l'ateismo mutila la sensibilità...boh, non saprei. Spero di no, ma non lo so.
> 
> Io, intanto, i Pearl Jam me li sento a palla, posso?


Si certo che puoi...
Un conto è comprendere un pensiero filosofico un conto è condividerlo.
Prova ne sia lo strafalcione enorme con Nietsche e il Nazismo.

Capisci che per esempio difficile condividere con il buonismo contemporaneo...che so il pensiero di un Hobbes...

Ma fu un pensiero che fece molto a gioco e a fagiuolo per certe esigenze degli inglesi all'epoca...

Tutto il pensiero di Hobbes si può ridurre alla massima Lothariana...se sei fagiana la volpe ti si magna...

Io comprendo molto bene il giusnaturalismo del Marchese De Sade: anche le 120 giornate di SOdoma possno essere lette in chiave filosofica...difficile condividere il suo sistema...


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti, io adoro la musica, ne ho sempre goduto, l'ho persino studiata da ragazzina. Preferisco i Pearl Jam a Bach, ma non credo sia un problema
> Non so se gli atei/agnostici siano stonati verso certa musica. Potrei dire che i cattolici sono impossibilitati a comprendere buona parte del pensiero filosofico, allora. Che mica lo so, se è vero, ma di sicuro l'indagine filosofica impone l'abbandono del dogma. Se invece l'ateismo mutila la sensibilità...boh, non saprei. Spero di no, ma non lo so.
> 
> Io, intanto,* i Pearl Jam* me li sento a palla, posso?



.....come Mattia....
Mi fa una capa tanta....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io aspetto il giudizio con l'umiltà che mi deriva dalla consapevolezza dei miei errori... ma con la serenità che mi deriva dall'aver sempre cercato di fare del mio meglio.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri metti a posto il quote!
> 
> Non pronuncerò mai parole simili!
> mai!!!
> ...


fatto... avevo ereditato un quote dal conte


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiariamo...
> 
> Dal greco A theos Alfa privativo Senza DIO.
> A Gnostico....Senza conoscere.
> ...



senza entrare nel merito di quanto scritto da Sbri (parole sagge, ma non calzanti a me), Conte, ma te la smetti di scrivere: "sta scritto che" "e' detto che" te la smetti? Scritto da chi detto da chi??? Non ne riconosco l'esistenza ( per lo meno non lo so e non me ne occupo), la validità, l'autorità...non ne riconosco nulla! Dunque, trova altro per discutere, perché così lo capisci che non funziona?


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh secondo me...
> Io aspetto un fico secco...
> Tutto quello che di buono mi verrà lo reputo alla magnanimità divina...
> Non certo rivendicando dei meriti...
> ...


credo l'aspetto di Sbri sia diverso da quello che hai inteso tu.
Non ci si aspetta niente, perchè anche se abbiamo l'intima convinzione che dopo qualcosa c'è e bene o male dobbiamo renderne conto, non possiamo aspettarci di essere giudicati con i nostri parametri.
Dio e Dio, non è uomo.
E' grande, infallibile, perfetto. E' Dio.
Per cui non è un rivendicare meriti.
per nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh secondo me...
> Io aspetto un fico secco...
> Tutto quello che di buono mi verrà lo reputo alla magnanimità divina...
> Non certo rivendicando dei meriti...
> ...


(Conte, fai casini con il quote)
Partendo dal concetto che non credo che un bel giorno si squarceranno le nubi, apparirà un arcangelo etc... , io ho una certezza: di noi resta il ricordo delle nostre azioni in chi ci sopravvive. Quello è un giudizio insindacabile(per me)... e io CERCO di misurarmi su quello, almeno quello delle persone che mi sono vicine.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si certo che puoi...
> Un conto è comprendere un pensiero filosofico un conto è condividerlo.
> Prova ne sia lo strafalcione enorme con Nietsche e il Nazismo.
> 
> ...



Conte, io NON ti ho detto CONDIVIDERE. Ho detto COMPRENDERE, CAPIRE. Se gli atei sono mutilati nella sensibilità di certa parte artistica (cosa che non credo sia vera), io direi che i religiosi, peggio se cattolici, sono mutilati nella capacità di CAPIRE buona parte del pensiero filosofico. :mrgreen:
Nessuno t'ha chiesto di condividere niente. I cattolici, lo fanno. Io NO


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senza entrare nel merito di quanto scritto da Sbri (parole sagge, ma non calzanti a me), Conte, ma te la smetti di scrivere: "sta scritto che" "e' detto che" te la smetti? Scritto da chi detto da chi??? Non ne riconosco l'esistenza ( per lo meno non lo so e non me ne occupo), la validità, l'autorità...non ne riconosco nulla! Dunque, trova altro per discutere, perché così lo capisci che non funziona?


Sta scritto nella Bibbia no?
Per me è un testo fondamentale no?

Come Lothar è la BIbbia del calcio no?

C'è chi ha fede che so nel marxismo e chi nel cristianesimo no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo l'aspetto di Sbri sia diverso da quello che hai inteso tu.
> Non ci si aspetta niente, perchè anche se abbiamo l'intima convinzione che dopo qualcosa c'è e bene o male dobbiamo renderne conto, non possiamo aspettarci di essere giudicati con i nostri parametri.
> Dio e Dio, non è uomo.
> E' grande, infallibile, perfetto. E' Dio.
> ...


Non ho l'intima convinzione che poi ci sarà qualcosa...
Me lo auguro e lo spero...

Mi piace molto l'idea che siamo qui incarnati nel tempo spazio che ci è dato di vivere solo di passaggio...

Una sorta di film Matrix per capirci....

Ovvio in questo film, l'eletto sono io no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senza entrare nel merito di quanto scritto da Sbri (parole sagge, ma non calzanti a me), Conte, ma te la smetti di scrivere: "sta scritto che" "e' detto che" te la smetti? Scritto da chi detto da chi??? Non ne riconosco l'esistenza ( per lo meno non lo so e non me ne occupo), la validità, l'autorità...non ne riconosco nulla! Dunque, trova altro per discutere, perché così lo capisci che non funziona?


tra le altre cose... scritto quando? Se vogliamo parlare della stesura dei vangeli... e di come siano stati scelti i 4 ufficiali... vabbè


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta scritto nella Bibbia no?
> Per me è un testo fondamentale no?
> 
> Come Lothar è la BIbbia del calcio no?
> ...


Sì, io ho CAPITO che per te è fondamentale. Ma se parli con ME, che tutto penso della Bibbia tranne che sia un testo veridico e fondamentale, bisogni che trovi altro, altrimenti non si parla proprio. Tu ci credi, io no. 1 a 1, palla al centro. Poi?


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo l'aspetto di Sbri sia diverso da quello che hai inteso tu.
> Non ci si aspetta niente, perchè anche se abbiamo l'intima convinzione che dopo qualcosa c'è e bene o male dobbiamo renderne conto, non possiamo aspettarci di essere giudicati con i nostri parametri.
> Dio e Dio, non è uomo.
> E' grande, infallibile, perfetto. E' Dio.
> ...



e aggiungo che l'atteggiamento di chi si aspetta qualcosa, lo trovo non in persone come me, ma in persone come la binetti per intenderci.  O l'altro schifidor Bondi o ancora quell'altro politico cattolicissimo con la faccia da sveglione che se la prende con i gay ogni tre per due, arrivando al paradosso di contestare una pubblicità ikea.
Mi sfugge il nome...

Ecco. E il mondo è pieno di queste persone. E gli intransigenti che si aspettano qualcosa, il riconoscimento nel regno dei cieli o il paradiso, sono per la maggior parte dalla parte cattolica, non certo da quella agnostica atea.

Mio pensiero sempre, per quello che ho vissuto fino a qui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra le altre cose... scritto quando? Se vogliamo parlare della stesura dei vangeli... e di come siano stati scelti i 4 ufficiali... vabbè


Già, quella parte l'avevo evitata, altrimenti questo 3D svacca proprio del tutto


----------



## devastata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Giovanardi....................


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho l'intima convinzione che poi ci sarà qualcosa...
> Me lo auguro e lo spero...
> 
> Mi piace molto l'idea che siamo qui incarnati nel tempo spazio che ci è dato di vivere solo di passaggio...
> ...



Pensa...
Io da essere che crede irrazionalmente ma fortissimamente nell'esistenza di Dio, solo lui e basta, tutto il resto è fuffa, libri compresi, invece credo che ci sia altro.
Non lo metto nemmeno in discussione.
Un dogma tebano ecco.
E non ho il _sollievo _della religione.
E pensa.
Ho un pensiero su Dio molto diverso da quello cattolico.
Ovvero.
Dio è buono.
ma su serio.
E ama davvero i suoi figli. A differenza del _vostro_.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta scritto nella Bibbia no?
> Per me è un testo fondamentale no?
> 
> Come Lothar è la BIbbia del calcio no?
> ...


Bene... spero che tu non mangi maiale ed aragoste... perchè nella Bibbia è scritto di non mangiare nulla che si rotoli nel fango o cammini sul fondo del mare... C'è scritto anche di guardarsi dai segnati dal Signore... infatti i portatori di handicap venivano relegati nei ghetti e non potevano entrare in chiesa... Eh lo so, lo so, le interpretazioni successive... ma allora anche Sodoma e Gomorra le possiamo interpretare... o no?


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Giovanardi....................



Brava!
Quell'altro essere che manco per la sopravvivenza della specie...
madonna che vomito a fiotto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra le altre cose... scritto quando? Se vogliamo parlare della stesura dei vangeli... e di come siano stati scelti i 4 ufficiali... vabbè


i miei suoceri sostengono che i vangeli sono solo quattro e basta.
Punto.
Non si discute.



Io ci credo.





:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

come si fa a credere ad un dio tanto crudele da fornire di libero arbitrio l'uomo sapendo che ucciderà il suo prossimo in guerra , ammazzerà bambini, torturerà la gente?
purtroppo non ho la consolazione della fede pur non aspettando altro che qualcuno mi convinca che non siamo tutti solo chimica


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a credere ad un dio tanto crudele da fornire di libero arbitrio l'uomo sapendo che ucciderà il suo prossimo in guerra , ammazzerà bambini, torturerà la gente?
> purtroppo non ho la consolazione della fede pur non aspettando altro che qualcuno mi convinca che non siamo tutti solo chimica


Quoto. Però, chimica, pensiero, emozioni. Per ora mi basta, mi sembra tantissimo


----------



## Kid (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa...
> Io da essere che crede irrazionalmente ma fortissimamente nell'esistenza di Dio, solo lui e basta, tutto il resto è fuffa, libri compresi, invece credo che ci sia altro.
> Non lo metto nemmeno in discussione.
> Un dogma tebano ecco.
> ...


Io mi definisco ateo, ma ho un sacco di spiritualità dentro che purtroppo non posso esprimere e manifestare, in quanto non esiste una religione convincente, oltre alla mia religione.

Comunque, c'è un abisso di differenza tra cristiani e cattolici. I secondi sono il peggiore esempio da seguire. Il 90% dei cattolici ormai si sposa in chiesa per la cerimonia, và a messa solo quando c'è da fare la comunione ai figli e battezza i figli da piccoli per tradizione (e quindi non consenzienti). Aggiungo che ho letto la bibbia e posso assicurare che i cattolici non fanno nulla di quello che c'è scritto sopra.

I cristiani... non esistono praticamente più.

Per Minerva: nel mio immaginario dio non è buono, ma nemmeno cattivo, fa quello che deve fare per mantenere un equilibrio.

Se fossi il custode di un formicaio, ti preoccuperesti della vita di ogni singola formica, o baderesti a mantenere stabile e operativo il formicaio?


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi definisco ateo, ma ho un sacco di spiritualità dentro che purtroppo non posso esprimere e manifestare, in quanto non esiste una religione convincente, oltre alla mia religione.
> 
> Comunque, c'è un abisso di differenza tra cristiani e cattolici. I secondi sono il peggiore esempio da seguire. Il 90% dei cattolici ormai si sposa in chiesa per la cerimonia, và a messa solo quando c'è da fare la comunione ai figli e battezza i figli da piccoli per tradizione (e quindi non consenzienti). Aggiungo che ho letto la bibbia e posso assicurare che i cattolici non fanno nulla di quello che c'è scritto sopra.
> 
> ...


perché a te sembra stabile il formicaio?


----------



## Kid (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché a te sembra stabile il formicaio?


Assolutamente. E' pieno di letame esattamente come migliaia di anni fa.

Il giusto quantitativo di letame.


----------



## erab (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a credere ad un dio tanto crudele da fornire di libero arbitrio l'uomo sapendo che ucciderà il suo prossimo in guerra , ammazzerà bambini, torturerà la gente?
> purtroppo non ho la consolazione della fede pur non aspettando altro che qualcuno mi convinca che non siamo tutti solo chimica


mai visto il monologo finale di Al Pacino ne "'L' avvocato del Diavolo"?


----------



## erab (13 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente. E' pieno di letame esattamente come migliaia di anni fa.
> 
> Il giusto quantitativo di letame.


E come ci insegna Mike Rowe, dal marrone viene il verde


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì, io ho CAPITO che per te è fondamentale. Ma se parli con ME, che tutto penso della Bibbia tranne che sia un testo veridico e fondamentale, bisogni che trovi altro, altrimenti non si parla proprio. Tu ci credi, io no. 1 a 1, palla al centro. Poi?


Si fa così no?
Tu tenti di comprendere le mie ragioni.
Io tento di comprendere le tue.

Ci si trova a metà strada

E si pranza assieme no?

Per esempio io me ne frego un casso se i vangeli siano veri o falsi.

Me ne frego.

Io mi chiedo.

Come mai è successa sta cosa?
Tutti i primi seguaci di Cristo finiti nel colosseo.

Si contano milioni e milioni di cristiani uccisi, per il loro credo.

E il cristianesimo si è diffuso in tutto il mondo.

Come mai?

Guarda per esempio che io sono stato in posti, tipo il Giappone, dove essere cattolici significa essere la minoranza di una minoranza...eppure anche in Giappone ci sta la cattedrale cattolica...

Che poi l'organo assomigli alla testa di Mazinga Zeta è un altro discorso...

Ma lungi da me convincerti di qualcosa eh?

Il discorso gira così io mi impegno ad ascoltare la musica che piace a te, e tu provi ad ascoltare qualcosa che piace a me no?

Ma ripeto che me frega a me se i Vangeli sono veri o falsi.
COme in tutti i libri vi raspo quello che trovo buono per me.

Capisci che io per arrivare a concludere che è tutta una boiata immane dovrei vedere il cristianesimo estirpato dalla terra...e se non è finito male, nonostante tutti gli oltraggi, gli abomini, i disastri combinati dall'uomo in nome di Cristo...non lo so eh?

L'impero romano si è fottuto per molto meno eh?

Guarda mi ricrederei solo anche vedessi l'europa invasa dagli islamici o dagli ebrei...

Che come spero tu sappia, sono molto più convinti delle loro idee, dei cattolici.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> mai visto il monologo finale di Al Pacino ne "'L' avvocato del Diavolo"?


bello


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo che l'atteggiamento di chi si aspetta qualcosa, lo trovo non in persone come me, ma in persone come la binetti per intenderci.  O l'altro schifidor Bondi o ancora quell'altro politico cattolicissimo con la faccia da sveglione che se la prende con i gay ogni tre per due, arrivando al paradosso di contestare una pubblicità ikea.
> Mi sfugge il nome...
> 
> Ecco. E il mondo è pieno di queste persone. E gli intransigenti che si aspettano qualcosa, il riconoscimento nel regno dei cieli o il paradiso, sono per la maggior parte dalla parte cattolica, non certo da quella agnostica atea.
> ...


Mah mi hai fatto venire in mente la predica del cristianone di un vecchio frate stile parroco di montagna...
Siamo in tempo di guerra...e viene questo bravo cristiano, cari fratelli, un cristianone direi, padre guardi cadono le bombe dal cielo, ma non colpiscono la mia casa perchè sono un santo io...padre...
E io, cari fratelli, lo rimprovero e gli dico, ma per carità non parlare così che Dio fa piovere sopra i giusti e sopra gli ingiusti, non sfidare così l'ira del Signore, cari fratelli...
E nel mentre che lo rimbrotto, paffete una bomba casca nella sua casa...
E cari fratelli il cristianone si converte subito e comincia a bestemmiare sant'antonio e san Francesco che per mie mani gli avrebbero buttato la bomba...Cari fratelli suvvia recitiamo con fede questo Padre Nostro, i 4 giorni che siamo qua, cerchiamo di stare in pace e di andare d'accordo...vogliamoci bene.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene... spero che tu non mangi maiale ed aragoste... perchè nella Bibbia è scritto di non mangiare nulla che si rotoli nel fango o cammini sul fondo del mare... C'è scritto anche di guardarsi dai segnati dal Signore... infatti i portatori di handicap venivano relegati nei ghetti e non potevano entrare in chiesa... Eh lo so, lo so, le interpretazioni successive... ma allora anche Sodoma e Gomorra le possiamo interpretare... o no?


Ma amica mia...
Parli dell'antico testamento...
Io parlo del nuovo...

L'antico serve molto per capire con chi si ha a che fare in certi frangenti che ho ben visto in Ungheria!
( ma ovvio cose che non si possono dire no?)

La religione cattolica riguarda una fetta del grande fenomeno del cristianesimo.

Ma ripeto da quel libro ci raspo quello che mi fa star bene.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava!
> Quell'altro essere che manco per la sopravvivenza della specie...
> madonna che vomito a fiotto.


E chi casso è?
Sto Giovanardi?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a credere ad un dio tanto crudele da fornire di libero arbitrio l'uomo sapendo che ucciderà il suo prossimo in guerra , ammazzerà bambini, torturerà la gente?
> purtroppo non ho la consolazione della fede pur non aspettando altro che qualcuno mi convinca che non siamo tutti solo chimica


E' un meraviglioso mistero spiegato benissimo da Jim Carrey nel film una settimana da Dio.

Sono portato a pensare che esistano le forze del bene e le forze del male.

Con quella frase rivolta ad Eva e al serpente.
Lui ti insidierà il calcagno e tu gli schiaccerai il capo.

Pare che questo dio sia sommamente crudele, al punto da immolare suo figlio, per la redenzione degli uomini.

Resta anche questo mistero.
Cristo crocifisso.
Pochi anni dopo, i romani, radono al suolo Gerusalemme, disperdono gli ebrei per il mondo.
E non c'è più stata pace in quella terra....

Misteri...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi definisco ateo, ma ho un sacco di spiritualità dentro che purtroppo non posso esprimere e manifestare, in quanto non esiste una religione convincente, oltre alla mia religione.
> 
> Comunque, c'è un abisso di differenza tra cristiani e cattolici. I secondi sono il peggiore esempio da seguire. Il 90% dei cattolici ormai si sposa in chiesa per la cerimonia, và a messa solo quando c'è da fare la comunione ai figli e battezza i figli da piccoli per tradizione (e quindi non consenzienti). Aggiungo che ho letto la bibbia e posso assicurare che i cattolici non fanno nulla di quello che c'è scritto sopra.
> 
> ...


Non sei corretto...
Trovo che negli ambienti luterani e protestanti
Il cristianesimo sia molto forte.

Sono persuaso per esempio che abbia molta ragione max Weber, dove spiega benissimo come mai che so in Svezia le persone siano così, diremo naturalmente inserite, anche nel loro contesto religioso.

Vediamo in soldoni la differenza con il cattolico.
Il cattolico dice, le combino tanto dio perdona.
Il protestante dice: aiutati che il ciel ti aiuta.

Altro esempio
Per il cattolico il rito domenicale è un obbligo da espletare.
Per il protestante è il piacere di ritrovarsi assieme.

Ma Martin Lutero
Pagò a caro prezzo l'aver portato Dio agli uomini.

Poi tu confondi il cattolicesimo italico con quello tout court.
Posso confermarti che in Ungheria, proprio le repressioni comuniste, favorirono un attacco enorme alle loro fortissime tradizioni cattoliche, che si perdono nei secoli dei secoli.

Con la devozione al loro re Santo Stefano, e alla loro regina Santa Elisabetta.

Altra roccaforte cattolica che so il Messico.
Pare che la Madonna di Guadalupe sia la più venerata al mondo.

Dove i cattolici sono stati maggiormente perseguitati, di fatto, si sono fortificati.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi casso è?
> Sto Giovanardi?


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sei corretto...
> Trovo che negli ambienti luterani e protestanti
> Il cristianesimo sia molto forte.
> 
> ...


ma in Messico... non furono i cattolici a perseguitare e sterminare i pagani? Forse ricordo male...


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma in Messico... non furono i cattolici a perseguitare e sterminare i pagani? Forse ricordo male...



forse anche io...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> da Dio.*E' un meraviglioso mistero spiegato benissimo da Jim Carrey nel film una settimana *
> 
> Sono portato a pensare che esistano le forze del bene e le forze del male.
> 
> ...


se dio fosse morgan freeman :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dio fosse morgan freeman :mrgreen:


sempre sia lodato :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse anche io...


idem...


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sempre sia lodato :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6112




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a credere ad un dio tanto crudele da fornire di libero arbitrio l'uomo sapendo che ucciderà il suo prossimo in guerra , ammazzerà bambini, torturerà la gente?
> purtroppo non ho la consolazione della fede pur non aspettando altro che qualcuno mi convinca che non siamo tutti solo chimica



Premetto ancora che non sono credente ...
non è un ipotetico dio il crudele ma la l'uomo che per quanto 
siamo tutti bravi e buoni ...facciamo sempre i nostri interessi...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a credere ad un dio tanto crudele da fornire di libero arbitrio l'uomo sapendo che ucciderà il suo prossimo in guerra , ammazzerà bambini, torturerà la gente?
> purtroppo non ho la consolazione della fede pur non aspettando altro che qualcuno mi convinca che non siamo tutti solo chimica


Non è che me la prendo sempre con te, ma questa è una stronzata da terza elementare. Merda, se credere o meno si riduce a ste minchiate veramente non ci meritiamo nessun Dio di sorta.


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

ragazze e ragazzi miei....
state parlando di re-li-gio-ne.....

Ma lo sapete che ci sono milioni di persone che nei secoli per un credo ci hanno rimesso la pelle ?
Io sono credente, a modo mio, e non mi offendo per quello che ho letto: ci sarebbe
tanto ma tanto da ridire sulla Chiesa cattolica e sul twitter del papa 
però c'è gente che ci crede....così come esistono milioni di musulmani o di induisti
che si bevono l'acqua puzzolente del Gange....e alcuni milioni di sette di pazzoidi che
si dicono cristiani, negli USA.
Ci credono e basta. Quando si dice "atto di fede"....si è detto tutto.

A PROPOSITO....per tornare on topic....qualche tempo fa è stata accertata la
presenza di una catechista in un sito di scambisti, con propri racconti di vita vissuta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2012)

Però è interessante notare come una discussione che partiva dal piacere di essere traditi, passando per la sodomia, sia andata a parare sulla religione.
Un po' come a significare che il primo tipo, che vero tradimento _è_ e _non è_ allo stesso tempo, va a tradire il senso chiaro ed univoco dell'infedeltà.
A seguire vi è un tradimento della natura, della biologia e della procreazione che, sul piano morale, e di mancanza della morale stessa, si trasfigura in un tradimento di Iddio e della sua presunta verità rivelata, più o meno condità con accuse di doppiezza, ipocrisìa e passatismo dell'ecclesia universale.
Ma questo è magnifico!
Ed è un po' come se gl'aborigeni d'Australia diventassero furenti perchè quelli del KKK si vestono di bianco ma, sotto sotto, non vedono ancora di buon occhio i loro associati afroamericani.
Cioè, si avrebbe anche ragione, un po' almeno, ma non gliene fregherebbe niente a nessuno.
Che è meglio!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


E di grazia che cosa ha combinato sto signore?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma in Messico... non furono i cattolici a perseguitare e sterminare i pagani? Forse ricordo male...


Boh...
Ho letto qui...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecuzione_dei_cristiani

Ma facciamo pure che siano tutte balle eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che me la prendo sempre con te, ma questa è una stronzata da terza elementare. Merda, se credere o meno si riduce a ste minchiate veramente non ci meritiamo nessun Dio di sorta.


Concordo...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ragazze e ragazzi miei....
> state parlando di re-li-gio-ne.....
> 
> Ma lo sapete che ci sono milioni di persone che nei secoli per un credo ci hanno rimesso la pelle ?
> ...


Ovvio che ti dicevo?
Bibbia sul comodino
Completino sadomaso nell'armadio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ragazze e ragazzi miei....
> state parlando di re-li-gio-ne.....
> 
> Ma lo sapete che ci sono milioni di persone che nei secoli per un credo ci hanno rimesso la pelle ?
> ...


Io ho trovato il prete del paese dove abitavo eoni fa in una discoteca gay a genova abbarbicato ad un tipo.
E' stato un bel momento quando gli ho fatto ciao ciao con la manina.

Non è in topic ma mi è venuto in mente.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però è interessante notare come una discussione che partiva dal piacere di essere traditi, passando per la sodomia, sia andata a parare sulla religione.
> Un po' come a significare che il primo tipo, che vero tradimento _è_ e _non è_ allo stesso tempo, va a tradire il senso chiaro ed univoco dell'infedeltà.
> A seguire vi è un tradimento della natura, della biologia e della procreazione che, sul piano morale, e di mancanza della morale stessa, si trasfigura in un tradimento di Iddio e della sua presunta verità rivelata, più o meno condità con accuse di doppiezza, ipocrisìa e passatismo dell'ecclesia universale.
> Ma questo è magnifico!
> ...


COncordo...
Tanto speriamo che il sole sorga pure domani
E che gli dei ci siano propizi...


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E di grazia che cosa ha combinato sto signore?



ragiona come la binetti, quindi parla a sproposito


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho trovato il prete del paese dove abitavo eoni fa in una discoteca gay a genova abbarbicato ad un tipo.
> E' stato un bel momento quando gli ho fatto ciao ciao con la manina.
> 
> Non è in topic ma mi è venuto in mente.


E si sfregolava le mani e teneva testina storta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ragiona come la binetti, quindi parla a sproposito


Mi spieghi meglio?
Io ingnoro totalmente chi sia la binetti...
Ho pensieri vintage io...
Sono fermo a checco beppe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Boh...
> Ho letto qui...
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecuzione_dei_cristiani
> 
> Ma facciamo pure che siano tutte balle eh?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messico#La_Conquista


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E si sfregolava le mani e teneva testina storta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no no.
Ha avuto un attimo di smarrimento, poi ha risposto al mio saluto diventando un pò pallido in effetti.
Da quel momento però ha smesso di cagare il cazzo al mio amico storico ( e gay) con i suoi sermoni anti gay.
Alla giovanardi per intenderci.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio?
> Io ingnoro totalmente chi sia la binetti...
> Ho pensieri vintage io...
> Sono fermo a checco beppe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ti dico solo che la binetti è una teodem e questo già ti indirizza su un certo pensiero.
Oltre a portare il cilicio, ultimamente a proposito della nuova legge approvata in senato, ovvero che TUTTI i figli sono uguali, sia quelli nati dal matrimonio sia quelli fuori soprattutto per un fatto di adottabilità (prima i figli nati fuori dal matrimonio non potevano essere adottati dai nonni, fai te che paese di merda) beh...lei, la teodem, invece di plaudere alla fine di una schifosa legge ghettizzante sulla pelle dei bimbi, si è incazzata come una mina dicendo che adesso si sdoganano gli incesti.

va da se che questo fine pensiero con la stessa grazia e amore cristiano è portato pari pari sulle coppie gay, sul fine vita, sulla pèillola abortiva e tutto il resto

Ecco come ragiona la binetti.



teodem


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio?
> Io ingnoro totalmente chi sia la binetti...
> Ho pensieri vintage io...
> *Sono fermo a checco beppe*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si candida pure lui alle prossime elezioni?


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che me la prendo sempre con te, ma questa è una stronzata da terza elementare. Merda, se credere o meno si riduce a ste minchiate veramente non ci meritiamo nessun Dio di sorta.


vero


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

comunque ,gioacchino, non ho mai detto che te la prendi sempre con me.
io odio il vittimismo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no.
> Ha avuto un attimo di smarrimento, poi ha risposto al mio saluto diventando un pò pallido in effetti.
> Da quel momento però ha smesso di cagare il cazzo al mio amico storico ( e gay) con i suoi sermoni anti gay.
> Alla giovanardi per intenderci.


Ah ma faceva sermoni antigay


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti dico solo che la binetti è una teodem e questo già ti indirizza su un certo pensiero.
> Oltre a portare il cilicio, ultimamente a proposito della nuova legge approvata in senato, ovvero che TUTTI i figli sono uguali, sia quelli nati dal matrimonio sia quelli fuori soprattutto per un fatto di adottabilità (prima i figli nati fuori dal matrimonio non potevano essere adottati dai nonni, fai te che paese di merda) beh...lei, la teodem, invece di plaudere alla fine di una schifosa legge ghettizzante sulla pelle dei bimbi, si è incazzata come una mina dicendo che adesso si sdoganano gli incesti.
> 
> va da se che questo fine pensiero con la stessa grazia e amore cristiano è portato pari pari sulle coppie gay, sul fine vita, sulla pèillola abortiva e tutto il resto
> ...


Ma cosa vuol dire teodem...
A me sembra che sia stata la Svezia la prima a equiparare...i fili naturali a quelli nati nel matrimonio...e in Svezia appunto assistiamo al fenomeno delle famiglie mononuclerali...madre e figli...

L'incesto è n'altra roba...stigmatizzato da ogni cultura, anche tribale, per gli effetti genetici sulla prole...e in Europa, si dice che Casa Borbone ne sapesse qualcosa...che al trono di Spagna accedeva uno più demente dell'altro...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si candida pure lui alle prossime elezioni?


Mah se dipendesse da me...annetterei il veneto all'austria e amen...
Solo che gli austriaci non ci vogliono...non in quanto veneti...ma in quanto italiani.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ,gioacchino, non ho mai detto che te la prendi sempre con me.
> io odio il vittimismo


Tu odi tutto ed il contrario di.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu odi tutto ed il contrario di.


Perchè in realtà
Ne è spasmodicamente attratta...
Ma il suo orgoglio le impedisce di ammetterlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè in realtà
> Ne è spasmodicamente attratta...
> Ma il suo orgoglio le impedisce di ammetterlo.


Attratta da cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attratta da cosa?


Ti spiego meglio...
Secondo me lei è fatta così.
" Solo gli stupidi credono che gli asini volano!".
Poi incontra un uomo.
QUesto le appare intelligentissimo.

Proprio quando lei si è convinta della sua intelligenza e cultura, si ritrova lui che le descrive di aver visto gli asini volare.

Ed ecco lei va in panico.

FInchè riesci a tenerla dentro i suoi 4 muri di certezze lei è dea.
Fuori di quei 4 muri è come na tartaruga senza guscio.

Pappa molla insomma.

Nel caso di un tradimento, non sarebbe mai neanche capace di ammetterlo a sè stessa.

Eppure come sai...
Le ciambelle senza buco...

Capitano anche ai migliori di noi.

Ed è proprio questa consapevolezza che rende grandi gli umani.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire teodem...
> A me sembra che sia stata la Svezia la prima a equiparare...i fili naturali a quelli nati nel matrimonio...e in Svezia appunto assistiamo al fenomeno delle famiglie mononuclerali...madre e figli...
> 
> L'incesto è n'altra roba...stigmatizzato da ogni cultura, anche tribale, per gli effetti genetici sulla prole...e in Europa, si dice che Casa Borbone ne sapesse qualcosa...che al trono di Spagna accedeva uno più demente dell'altro...


non solo sul trono di spagna ma anche a casa nostra con i savoia non è che stessimo bene a sinapsi.

E per l'incesto che è n'altra roba, ovviamente, è farlo capire alla binetti mica alle persone normali.
Come disse un comico, si vede che il cilicio la stringe troppo e non le fa arrivare il sangue al cervello.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti spiego meglio...
> Secondo me lei è fatta così.
> " Solo gli stupidi credono che gli asini volano!".
> Poi incontra un uomo.
> ...


io odio la psicologia da organetto


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

*minerva*

se la puffetta incazzata rappresenta te, sei carinissima.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> se la puffetta incazzata rappresenta te, sei carinissima.


Ma non è un maschietto? Quoto il carinissimo/a


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non è un maschietto? Quoto il carinissimo/a



ma tu ancora con quella faccia?


----------



## milli (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu ancora con quella faccia?



Infatti! Che poi hai avuto un tracollo inquietante, direi. Dal biondino di prima, all'uomo con la coppola...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Milli lui*

Che ha che non va la mia faccia?


----------



## milli (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ha che non va la mia faccia?



Un tantino invecchiata?! Rapidamente invecchiata?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Un tantino invecchiata?! Rapidamente invecchiata?


Mi ritengo offesissimo. :triste:iange:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ha che non va la mia faccia?


è bellissima, fa morire dal ridere, anche se reale. 

la barbetta bianca incolta, sigaretta fatta a mano e sucata sino a bruciarsi le labbra, sdentato, che quadro.

c'è l'hai nella carta d'identità?


----------



## milli (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi ritengo offesissimo. :triste:iange:




No dai non fare così. Non piangere che poi piango anche io. 
E' che mi preoccupo..........ma sei carino dai! 

Adesso ti metto un pò di faccine sceme ok?


----------



## milli (14 Dicembre 2012)

Uff! Non me le fa mettere le faccine! Boh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> è bellissima, fa morire dal ridere, anche se reale.
> 
> la barbetta bianca incolta, sigaretta fatta a mano e sucata sino a bruciarsi le labbra, sdentato, che quadro.
> 
> c'è l'hai nella carta d'identità?


mi hai fatto sognare!! ormai difficilmente si vedono questi visi, ma sono ritornato indietro nel tempo e vedo un uomo fumare fino a bruciarsi le dita, gettare la cicca ormai inesistente. Antichi ricordi di persone sconosciute.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> No dai non fare così. Non piangere che poi piango anche io.
> E' che mi preoccupo..........ma sei carino dai!
> 
> Adesso ti metto un pò di faccine sceme ok?


No, ok no! dammi un bacino! avvicinati mi togli la cicca di bocca e mi dai un bacio. Io così ti perdono :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Fratè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ok no! dammi un bacino! avvicinati mi togli la cicca di bocca e mi dai un bacio. Io così ti perdono :mrgreen:


Fratè anche con quella faccia sei sempre er mejo!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè anche con quella faccia sei sempre er mejo!



:mrgreen: Anche con quella faccia eh!! già hai detto tutto! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sognare!! ormai difficilmente si vedono questi visi, ma sono ritornato indietro nel tempo e vedo un uomo fumare fino a bruciarsi le dita, gettare la cicca ormai inesistente. Antichi ricordi di persone sconosciute.


claudio, qualcuno ancora c'è, gli ultra 90enni, li vedi spesso nei paesini, quelli di pochi abitanti, dove s'è vissuto arando o badando agli animali al pascolo, li vedi che siedono davanti la porta della propria casa e sembra che aspettino, cosa non è lecito sapere, però loro sono lì in attesa, stanchi, ogni tanto la testa si abbassa in avanti, un colpo di sonno, ma stanno lì, come se sapessero che qualcuno prima o poi andrà da loro. Che tenerezza.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> claudio, qualcuno ancora c'è, gli ultra 90enni, li vedi spesso nei paesini, quelli di pochi abitanti, dove s'è vissuto arando o badando agli animali al pascolo, li vedi che siedono davanti la porta della propria casa e sembra che aspettino, cosa non è lecito sapere, però loro sono lì in attesa, stanchi, ogni tanto la testa si abbassa in avanti, un colpo di sonno, ma stanno lì, come se sapessero che qualcuno prima o poi andrà da loro. Che tenerezza.


Tenerezza e tristezza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Anche con quella faccia eh!! già hai detto tutto! :rotfl:


A me, scusate l'ovvio, ma piaceva tanto di più Braddino, anche se non amo i biondini. Tutto era meglio di questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> claudio, qualcuno ancora c'è, gli ultra 90enni, li vedi spesso nei paesini, quelli di pochi abitanti, dove s'è vissuto arando o badando agli animali al pascolo, li vedi che siedono davanti la porta della propria casa e sembra che aspettino, cosa non è lecito sapere, però loro sono lì in attesa, stanchi, ogni tanto la testa si abbassa in avanti, un colpo di sonno, ma stanno lì, come se sapessero che qualcuno prima o poi andrà da loro. Che tenerezza.


... quelle belle facce che sono come scolpite nel legno, con i segni del sole, del freddo e della fatica. Ti trasmettono tanto, percepisci il vissuto. Ma che belli.... altro che le facce di gomma prodotte dalla chirurgia estetica.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> claudio, qualcuno ancora c'è, gli ultra 90enni, li vedi spesso nei paesini, quelli di pochi abitanti, dove s'è vissuto arando o badando agli animali al pascolo, li vedi che siedono davanti la porta della propria casa e sembra che aspettino, cosa non è lecito sapere, però loro sono lì in attesa, stanchi, ogni tanto la testa si abbassa in avanti, un colpo di sonno, ma stanno lì, come se sapessero che qualcuno prima o poi andrà da loro. Che tenerezza.


Certo che ci sono, qualche mese fa uscendo dal posto di lavoro e recandomi al bar, un vecchietto seduto su una panchina dormicchiava con la testa che si muoveva e che dava scatti svegliando la persona che sonnecchiava. Poi a circa cento metri da dove lavoro io ci sta un piccolo parchetto dove questi giocano a carte.

Ma quel vecchietto che ho come avatar con coppola cicca in bocca,  quei tratti scuri e bruciati dal sole... ormai se ne vedono pochi. Adesso il modo di vivere è diverso, prima erano tante le persone che lavoravano la campagna dove i loro visi venivano forgiati dal sole. E menomale comunque. Menomale perchè il lavoro del contadino di una volta era massacrante.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quelle belle facce che sono come scolpite nel legno, con i segni del sole, del freddo e della fatica. Ti trasmettono tanto, percepisci il vissuto. Ma che belli.... altro che le facce di gomma prodotte dalla chirurgia estetica.


ma soprattutto la non accettazione dell'invecchiare .il pensiero che sia volgare


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me, scusate l'ovvio, ma piaceva tanto di più Braddino, anche se non amo i biondini. Tutto era meglio di questo



Ci mancherebbe!

Ma guardati bene il viso che ho nell'avatar è il viso di chi rispecchia un uomo siciliano che lavora la terra, va a casa e la domenica a messa. Povera gente che come unico scopo ha il lavoro ed un pezzo di pane. 
Senza nulla togliere a nessuno comunque, è solo un viso di altri tempi, senza alcun ricordo che è il passato stesso che non esiste più


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto la non accettazione dell'invecchiare .il pensiero che sia volgare



Eh ma sei tu che te le cerchi eh!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe!
> 
> Ma guardati bene il viso che ho nell'avatar è il viso di chi rispecchia un uomo siciliano che lavora la terra, va a casa e la domenica a messa. Povera gente che come unico scopo ha il lavoro ed un pezzo di pane.
> Senza nulla togliere a nessuno comunque, è solo un viso di altri tempi, senza alcun ricordo che è il passato stesso che non esiste più


Ecco,il gusto delle cose semplici,sanno ancora apprezzare l'alto valore della semplicità!


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me, scusate l'ovvio, ma piaceva tanto di più Braddino, anche se non amo i biondini. Tutto era meglio di questo


Bellissimo, ho preso un rubino per questo. Ma che vuole il/la rubinatore/trice? A me il vegliardo fumatore incallito coppolamunito mi mette ansia, posso? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,il gusto delle cose semplici,sanno ancora apprezzare l'alto valore della semplicità!


Era proprio questo il messaggio. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Bellissimo, ho preso un rubino per questo. Ma che vuole il/la rubinatore/trice? A me il vegliardo fumatore incallito coppolamunito mi mette ansia, posso? :mrgreen:



Di solito mi approvano, non ho il coraggio di dire su cosa ho avuto l'approvazione stamattina. :scared:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Era proprio questo il messaggio. :up:


Si,e non siamo mai contenti perchè non sappiamo apprezzare la semplicità di un gesto e di tanto altro!


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito mi approvano, non ho il coraggio di dire su cosa ho avuto l'approvazione stamattina. :scared:


Bè, io mi son beccato un rosso per aver scritto due paroline al nuovo boss del forum!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma sei tu che te le cerchi eh!:mrgreen:


che c'entro io con berlusconi?
io odio che non mi si capisca, brutto vecchiaccio raggrinzito


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e non siamo mai contenti perchè non sappiamo apprezzare la semplicità di un gesto e di tanto altro!



Infatti.

Racconto qualcosa che forse non ha nulla a che fare con questi discorsi, secondo me si, comunque.

Eravamo seduti in salotto tuttala famiglia, il piccolo si lamenta che sono finiti i panettoncini, allora visto che a me questa situazione di andare a comprare una catasta di alimenti inutili e che fanno pure male ho cominciato a parlare del mio passato, quindi altro che panettoncini, e dico, in uno scatolo ci stanno almeno otto panettoncini, la settimana è fatta di sette giorni, voi siete in due, tre panettoncini per sette giorni fa vent'uno panettoncini, premesso che ci sono biscotti, fette biscottate nutella etc, da adesso io compro soltanto il necessario, cioè soltanto due scatoli di panettoncini, e tutto il resto verrà anche comprato in base ad un consumo normale e non di piacere per il gusto del cioccolato nutella etc. 

E dissi se avete fame ci sono alimenti migliori, se avete voglia di liccumarie= voglia di sentire il gusto di qualcosa che vi piace e che fa soltanto male, avete a disposizione quello che vi comprerò, potete anche finirlo in due o tre giorni, dopo di ciò vi attaccate o a quello che c'è oppure al tram! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Bellissimo, ho preso un rubino per questo. Ma che vuole il/la rubinatore/trice? A me il vegliardo fumatore incallito coppolamunito mi mette ansia, posso? :mrgreen:


Anna non ci far caso, oggi qualcuno si diverte.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che c'entro io con berlusconi?
> io odio che non mi si capisca, brutto vecchiaccio raggrinzito


Smettila di corteggiarmi!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anna non ci far caso, oggi qualcuno si diverte.



Ma infatti, ma così...mica ho detto qualcosa contro l'anzianità o la semplicità delle cose o della vita contadina. A me non piace QUELL'avatar, mica altro :mrgreen:
Gli occhi mi paiono da matto scared e ho smesso di fumare da pochissimo, 'sta cicca mi orripila. E secondo me c'ha la lupara che nella foto non si vede. Ecco. :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io odio la psicologia da organetto


Lo so.
Come si sta dall'altra parte Minerva?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma infatti, ma così...mica ho detto qualcosa contro l'anzianità o la semplicità delle cose o della vita contadina. A me non piace QUELL'avatar, mica altro :mrgreen:
> Gli occhi mi paiono da matto scared e ho smesso di fumare da pochissimo, 'sta cicca mi orripila. E secondo me c'ha la lupara che nella foto non si vede. Ecco. :singleeye:



Ed hai ragione!! ma io ho un sottobosco che lavora, sono intoccabile mizzeca! :mrgreen::rotfl:

Ci voleva un link con la musica del padrino. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed hai ragione!! ma io ho un sottobosco che lavora, sono intoccabile mizzeca! :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Ci voleva un link con la musica del padrino. :mrgreen:



aaaahhhh, qui ti volevo. Altro che sviolinata sulla faccia semplice plasmata dal sole e dalla fatica, altro che anzianità dignitosa, altro che messa domenicale, valori semplici e puri...

poi, se dico che il biondino era meglio mi rubinano...:rotfl:. Questa è intimidazione anonima


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quelle belle facce che sono come scolpite nel legno, con i segni del sole, del freddo e della fatica. Ti trasmettono tanto, percepisci il vissuto. Ma che belli.... altro che le facce di gomma prodotte dalla chirurgia estetica.


ti approvo a parole, non avendo credito al momento.
Sbri, una di noi ! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aaaahhhh, qui ti volevo. Altro che sviolinata sulla faccia semplice plasmata dal sole e dalla fatica, altro che anzianità dignitosa, altro che messa domenicale, valori semplici e puri...
> 
> poi, se dico che il biondino era meglio mi rubinano...:rotfl:. Questa è intimidazione anonima


Anonima! ma se ho appena scritto che sono intoccabile! :mrgreen: :rotfl:

Quel biondino non ha avuto molte simpatie, ma prima o poi lo rimetto, mi somiglia ed io sono molto molto ma molto vanitoso. Diciamo vanitoso va!


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed hai ragione!! ma io ho un sottobosco che lavora, sono intoccabile mizzeca! :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Ci voleva un link con la musica del padrino. :mrgreen:


Eccolo! E mi scusi se ci ho messo tanto! Baciamo le mani! :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;zbGokRqI78c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbGokRqI78c[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me, scusate l'ovvio, ma piaceva tanto di più Braddino, anche se non amo i biondini. Tutto era meglio di questo



questo avatar in effetti è bizzarro, brad no ti prego....

io rivoglio l'uccello....l'avatar di prima


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *aaaahhhh, qui ti volevo. Altro che sviolinata sulla faccia semplice plasmata dal sole e dalla fatica, altro che anzianità dignitosa, altro che messa domenicale, valori semplici e puri...
> 
> *poi, se dico che il biondino era meglio mi rubinano...:rotfl:. Questa è intimidazione anonima



minchia, Don Claudio, voscenza mi perdona, u vitti, a nichuzza capiu a 'ntifona e pi fottuna ca a lupara nun si viri.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo avatar in effetti è bizzarro, brad no ti prego....
> 
> *io rivoglio l'uccello*....l'avatar di prima


:racchia:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo avatar in effetti è bizzarro, brad no ti prego....
> 
> *io rivoglio l'uccello*....l'avatar di prima


annuccia, così senza pudore! e che minchia! scusa.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eccolo! E mi scusi se ci ho messo tanto! Baciamo le mani! :mrgreen:
> 
> [video=youtube;zbGokRqI78c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbGokRqI78c[/video]



Cara millePensieri sono in debito, e quando avrai bisogno io sarò a vostra disposizione per qualsiasi cosa. Ora puoi andare....


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> annuccia, così senza pudore! e che minchia! scusa.


mi riferivo all'avat di prima...non mi ricordo che uccello era...un uccello...insomma...


siete voi che siete....
troppo...

maliziosi...


che è non posso dire uccello?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:



Tu e lui :mrgreen: siete di un malizioso!! inizialmente avevo come Avatar un falco, che è la riproduzione simile ad un tatuaggio che ho.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia, Don Claudio, voscenza mi perdona, u vitti, a nichuzza capiu a 'ntifona e pi fottuna ca a lupara nun si viri.



 passamu avanti cumpà.....


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ..non mi ricordo che uccello era...un uccello...insomma...
> 
> 
> 
> che è non posso dire uccello?


annuccia, ancora, ma ch'è stamattina.

anche tu claudio, il falco, un cardellino e per lo più in gabbia. 
un falco, esagerato, un predatore. 


quanto la sapete lunga, voi due.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu e lui :mrgreen: siete di un malizioso!! inizialmente avevo come Avatar un falco, che è la riproduzione simile ad un tatuaggio che ho.




rimettilo...era meglio di brad e del siciliano....


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi riferivo all'avat di prima...non mi ricordo che uccello era...un uccello...insomma...
> 
> 
> siete voi che siete....
> ...


che poi, scusate...ma perché si definisce anche così il pene?
non ha le ali , non vola ed è implume


per quel poco che ne so:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, scusate...ma perché si definisce anche così il pene?
> non ha le ali , non vola ed è implume
> 
> 
> per quel poco che ne so:mrgreen:


si libra. E loro hanno tanto bisogno di sentirsi fichi


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> annuccia, ancora, ma ch'è stamattina.
> 
> anche tu claudio, il falco, un cardellino e per lo più in gabbia.
> un falco, esagerato, un predatore.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, scusate...ma perché si definisce anche così il pene?
> non ha le ali , non vola ed è implume
> 
> 
> per quel poco che ne so:mrgreen:



perchè fa coppia con la passera.


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *si libra*. E loro hanno tanto bisogno di sentirsi fichi



oddioooo le lacrime....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, scusate...ma perché si definisce anche così il pene?
> non ha le ali , non vola ed è implume
> 
> 
> per quel poco che ne so:mrgreen:




in effetti è vero

anche chiamarlo pisello mi sembra improprio
no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddioooo le lacrime....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Buon giorno cara


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti è vero
> 
> anche chiamarlo pisello mi sembra improprio
> no?


è vero. mica è verde e rotondo, cioè...quello è il bacello.ora come la metto con queste domande da porci?(nel senso da porgerci)? che è quasi mezzogiorno?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero. mica è verde e rotondo, cioè...quello è il bacello.ora come la metto con queste domande da porci?(nel senso da porgerci)? che è quasi mezzogiorno?




:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Buon giorno cara



ciao...
continuo a ridere all'uccello che si libra.
E' un immagine...

:rotfl::rotfl:

non ce la faccio oggi. No.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> Non credo che queste motivazioni siano vere. Mi sembra piuttosto che si tratti di un rapporto sado-maso dove lui sente un fortissimo impulso alla sottomissione-umiliazione e lei non disdegna il ruolo di mistress.


infati ho parlato di scusa.....sì è probabilmente una forma sadomasochistica non feticistica.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, non è assolutamente tradimento.
> 
> Appurato che nell'uomo scatti questo che dici tu... nella donna, che cosa scatta secondo te???
> 
> Io non ci arrivo......


se probvi ad interpretare la cosa in chiave di gioco di dominazione,forse il senso lo trovi


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, scusate...ma perché si definisce anche così il pene?
> non ha le ali , non vola ed è implume
> 
> 
> per quel poco che ne so:mrgreen:


Ignorante! serve per far chiudere la cerniera ai ragazzini piccoli, gli si dice chiudi la cerniera che altrimenti vola l'uccello. :mrgreen:

Chiu a putia ca è piriculusu, c'hai a putia apierta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, scusate...ma perché si definisce anche così il pene?
> non ha le ali , non vola ed è implume
> 
> 
> per quel poco che ne so:mrgreen:


hai mai visto un'oca morta?:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infati ho parlato di scusa.....sì è probabilmente una forma sadomasochistica non feticistica.



ma....siete sicuri? A me pare che la radice sia il contrario (così come lo è nelle fonti latine che citavamo), cioè che LUI possiede talmente LEI che la PRESTA, la FA USARE per godere della vista. Non è lui che si umilia, si sottomette, anzi. Nelle fonti latine (quelle che Rabarbaro ha "travisato") è Candaule che mostra la SUA donna ad un altro, tanto per dire: "guarda quant'è figa la mia donna". Poi lei si ribella, bla bla bla. Nel mondo romano, addirittura, le donne venivano cedute a tempo per risaldare legami di amicizia o clientelari. Addirittura, si prestava il ventre (di lei), perché lei concepisse e partorisse un figlio (dall'altro, deciso da lui) e poi tornasse a casa. La radice è questa. Siete ancora sicuri che ci sia sadomasochismo maschile? Io la vedo più come sadismo e appropriazione indebita...dominazione maschile sul femminile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti è vero
> 
> anche chiamarlo pisello mi sembra improprio
> no?


ma ciao cara. Allora anche fava... sullo sventrapapere poi arriviamo alla fantascienza...


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma....siete sicuri? A me pare che la radice sia il contrario (così come lo è nelle fonti latine che citavamo), cioè che *LUI* possiede talmente LEI che la PRESTA, la FA USARE per godere della vista. Non è lui che si umilia, si sottomette, anzi. Nelle fonti latine (quelle che Rabarbaro ha "travisato") è Candaule che mostra la SUA donna ad un altro, tanto per dire: "guarda quant'è figa la mia donna". Poi lei si ribella, bla bla bla. Nel mondo romano, addirittura, le donne venivano cedute a tempo per risaldare legami di amicizia o clientelari. Addirittura, si prestava il ventre (di lei), perché lei concepisse e partorisse un figlio (dall'altro, deciso da lui) e poi tornasse a casa. La radice è questa. Siete ancora sicuri che ci sia sadomasochismo maschile? Io la vedo più come sadismo e appropriazione indebita...dominazione maschile sul femminile.


ma, io, in tutto questo cosa centro!?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma, io, in tutto questo cosa centro!?


Non fare lo gnorri.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao...
> continuo a ridere all'uccello che si libra.
> E' un immagine...
> 
> ...


E ci credo!! eventualmente ci sarebbe da piangere se non si librasse.:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma, io, in tutto questo cosa centro!?





Edit: *LUI*, hahahahhahahahaha. Tardi, ma ci sono arrivata :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Edit: *LUI*, hahahahhahahahaha. Tardi, ma ci sono arrivata :rotfl:


Lascialo perdere, fa lo gnorri.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascialo perdere, fa lo gnorri.



Tu c'hai la lupara e gli occhi da matto. Ti dico sì, sempre :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tu c'hai la lupara e gli occhi da matto. Ti dico sì, sempre :mrgreen:


in pratica ti ha conquistato. è bastato poco.


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Edit: *LUI*, hahahahhahahahaha. Tardi, ma ci sono arrivata :rotfl:


ma non era Annuccia quella che arrivava sempre in ritardo? 

p.s. ma certo, tra voi due c'è qualcosa in comune.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma non era Annuccia quella che arrivava sempre in ritardo?
> 
> p.s. ma certo, tra voi due c'è qualcosa in comune.


si
la *sappiamo lunga*......

e mi auguro per me per lei e per tutte le donne di saperla sempre così.....:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> in pratica ti ha conquistato. è bastato poco.



basta che ci sia il mare fra noi due, non c'è problema :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si
> la *sappiamo lunga*......
> 
> e mi auguro per me per lei e per tutte le donne di saperla sempre così.....:mrgreen:



cavolo, non ti posso ancora ri-smeraldare. Ma presto


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si
> la *sappiamo lunga*......
> 
> e mi auguro per me per lei e per tutte le donne di saperla sempre così.....:mrgreen:


io mi riferivo ad altro, ma non hai colto. 

forse tra un pò, aspettiamo.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao cara. Allora anche fava... sullo *sventrapapere *poi arriviamo alla fantascienza...




:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io mi riferivo ad altro, ma non hai colto.
> 
> forse tra un pò, aspettiamo.




all'essere in ritardo....
l'avevo capite scIemo.....

facciamo con calma.....

la fretta è cattiva consigliera


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

la Blume non mi pare così ritardata ( nel senso che arriva in ritardo).


mi riferivo semplicemente al fatto che tra voi due c'è "anna" nel nome. l'hai fatta lunghissima fantasticando non poco.


a proposito, Blume, ma perchè il mare tra di voi?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma....siete sicuri? A me pare che la radice sia il contrario (così come lo è nelle fonti latine che citavamo), cioè che LUI possiede talmente LEI che la PRESTA, la FA USARE per godere della vista. Non è lui che si umilia, si sottomette, anzi. Nelle fonti latine (quelle che Rabarbaro ha "travisato") è Candaule che mostra la SUA donna ad un altro, tanto per dire: "guarda quant'è figa la mia donna". Poi lei si ribella, bla bla bla. Nel mondo romano, addirittura, le donne venivano cedute a tempo per risaldare legami di amicizia o clientelari. Addirittura, si prestava il ventre (di lei), perché lei concepisse e partorisse un figlio (dall'altro, deciso da lui) e poi tornasse a casa. La radice è questa. Siete ancora sicuri che ci sia sadomasochismo maschile? Io la vedo più come sadismo e appropriazione indebita...dominazione maschile sul femminile.


Ci sono motivazioni diverse sia di questo tipo, sia dell'altro.
Il riferimento storico dà un esempio in cui vi era un dominio maschile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> la Blume non mi pare così ritardata ( nel senso che arriva in ritardo).
> 
> 
> mi riferivo semplicemente al fatto che tra voi due c'è "anna" nel nome. l'hai fatta lunghissima fantasticando non poco.
> ...


Tu dicevi che m'aveva conquistato, ho risposto che mi va bene tutto (anche che si pensi che bla bla bla) basta che ci sia ALMENO il mare fra noi. Potevo rispondere, più brevemente: seeeeeee. :sonar:


----------



## Sultan (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma....siete sicuri? A me pare che la radice sia il contrario (così come lo è nelle fonti latine che citavamo), cioè che LUI possiede talmente LEI che la PRESTA, la FA USARE per godere della vista. Non è lui che si umilia, si sottomette, anzi. Nelle fonti latine (quelle che Rabarbaro ha "travisato") è Candaule che mostra la SUA donna ad un altro, tanto per dire: "guarda quant'è figa la mia donna". Poi lei si ribella, bla bla bla. Nel mondo romano, addirittura, le donne venivano cedute a tempo per risaldare legami di amicizia o clientelari. Addirittura, si prestava il ventre (di lei), perché lei concepisse e partorisse un figlio (dall'altro, deciso da lui) e poi tornasse a casa. La radice è questa. Siete ancora sicuri che ci sia sadomasochismo maschile? Io la vedo più come sadismo e appropriazione indebita...dominazione maschile sul femminile.


Non saprei che dirti. Forse i costumi sono cambiati. Riporto una parte di articolo che avevo già segnalato di un certo Paul che si ritiene una specie di autorità in materia di cornutaggine volontaria. Vedi un po' tu.




*Perché voler essere un cuckold?*
Avendo letto (e scritto) estensivamente sull'argomento, ho radunato le seguenti tipiche finalità proprie di un rapporto di Cuckoldry. Qualsiasi combinazione tra esse può esistere per spiegare il rapporto.

*Sottomissione: *
Accettare di venire traditi è spesso una dimostrazione di totale sottomissione, con l'elemento aggiunto che almeno un' altra persona (l'amante) ne sia testimone. Il Cuckold può trovare piacevole essere servitore della propria compagna e, in alcuni casi, anche il suo amante. Se qualcuno desidera una esperienza di sottomissione, servire la colazione a letto alla propria compagna ed al suo amante certamente colma la misura. E se desidera essere dominato dalla moglie, sentirla dire di lasciarla sola perché possa fare l'amore indisturbata con il suo amante sarà indubbiamente eccitante!
In più, la consapevolezza che lei può fare qualunque cosa desidera riguardo al sesso, mentre lui è limitato a fare ciò che lei decide, è probabilmente il massimo della sottomissione. Lui le offre completo dominio sulla propria vita sessuale, mentre lei non assume alcun impegno.

*Umiliazione:* 
Molti scambisti rifiutano con sdegno l'idea delle umiliazioni. Talvolta queste stesse persone accetteranno però situazioni di tipo SM. 
Nel mio modo di vedere, l'umiliazione è soltanto una forma di SM mentale. Perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe trovare eccitante venire sottoposto a punizioni? Se si riesce a capire questo, si riesce facilmente a capire il fascino dell'umiliazione come stimolo sessuale. E se un uomo desidera essere umiliato, che cosa potrebbe essere più umiliante che vedere, o sentire, o sapere che sua moglie sceglie un altro
uomo per fare sesso? Se poi la donna riconosce che il suo amante è meglio dotato, o un partner migliore del proprio compagno, l'umiliazione diventa completa.

*Gelosia: *
Si, la gelosia è fonte di eccitazione per un Cuckold. In effetti, è probabilmente una delle più grandi, benché pochi cuckold abbiano scritto a questo proposito. Osserviamo che cosa un cuckold perde: la fedeltà della propria compagna, il corpo della propria compagna (temporaneamente, se non permanentemente), la sua uguaglianza come partner sessuale, la sua dignità... e tutto questo è stato dato ad un altro uomo!
Personalmente, quando ho cominciato a sentirmi geloso, ho cominciato a sentirmi veramente un cuckold - e molto eccitato!

*Voyeurismo: *
Benchè pensi lo ritenga secondario rispetto ai due motivi sopra esposti, è anche vero che non ci sono molte occasioni nella vita di guardare due persone che fanno sesso.
Ecco perché i videotape porno sono così popolari! Ma niente può essere paragonato alla cosa reale, viva e davanti voi... e così, invitare un altro uomo nel letto di vostra moglie indubbiamente offrirà un posto in prima fila per i festeggiamenti.

*Paura*: 
Un cuckold ha spiegato la sua eccitazione come "causato dal mix di essere sia impaurito che eccitato. La paura è un potente afrodisiaco... forse il mio corpo richiede una determinata quantità di adrenalina,che può essere generata soltanto da una simile paura." Che cosa c'è di cui avere paura? 
Un cuckold può temere (anche essendone eccitato) il pensiero dell'umiliazione davanti alla propria partner ed il suo amante; può temere di sentirsi dire che non può avere orgasmi per un periodo di tempo specificato (e lungo). 
Può temere di sentire dei gemiti di piacere da sua moglie che non ha mai sentito quando era a letto con lui. 
O, può temere appena semplicemente l'incognita...

*L'incognita:* 
Molti cuckold riconoscono che non hanno idea perché questo li ecciti, ma per la maggior parte di noi, è una fantasia sessuale assolutamente sconvolgente. Come ho detto a mia moglie, preferirei guardarla a letto con il suo amante che fare sesso con qualsiasi donna sulla faccia della terra!
Quindi, come per la maggior parte delle fantasie sessuali, possiamo spiegare gli elementi dell'attrazione, ma non
possiamo comprenderla completamente. 
Molti cuckold riportano di non aver mai avuto idea che questo li potesse eccitare fino
a che la loro moglie non ha fatto apprezzamenti su un uomo attraente, o raccontato di qualche proposta ricevuta da altri uomini. Improvvisamente, il marito riceve un messaggio "da un'altra autorità," e si domanda su che cosa diavolo gli stiasuccedendo. QUELLO è un cuckold in incubazione!


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tu dicevi che m'aveva conquistato, ho risposto che mi va bene tutto (anche che si pensi che bla bla bla) basta che ci sia ALMENO il mare fra noi. Potevo rispondere, più brevemente: seeeeeee. :sonar:


sarebbe un'amore lontano, immateriale. comunque ho capito che il ns. vecchietto siculo non ti gusta tanto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si
> la *sappiamo lunga*......
> 
> e mi auguro per me per lei e per tutte le donne di saperla sempre così.....:mrgreen:


  Ma che starda che sei!!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ma l'espertone ha scritto i suoi motivi.
Anzi ha scritto quelli che crede siano i suoi motivi.
Altri possono aver altri motivi e piaceri.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> basta che ci sia il mare fra noi due, non c'è problema :mrgreen:


Infatti ci separa il mare. :rotfl: Ma se fossimo a mare, anche se sei una pischella appena nata ed io un vecchio raggrinzito ti farei "morire" di vergogna. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sarebbe un'amore lontano, immateriale. comunque ho capito che il ns. vecchietto siculo non ti gusta tanto.


Sei soltanto invidioso.


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Deve solo cambiare avatar, il biondino di prima cuccava molto!


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti ci separa il mare. :rotfl: Ma se fossimo a mare, anche se sei una pischella appena nata ed io un vecchio raggrinzito ti farei "morire" di vergogna. :rotfl:


nel senso che saresti inguardabile, da provare perfino vergogna a stare nei tuoi paraggi? Essù, a me il siculo cinematografico, basso, scuro, geloso, maschilista, cattolico e luparamunito non piace, ma non buttarti giù così...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel senso che saresti inguardabile, da provare perfino vergogna a stare nei tuoi paraggi? Essù, a me il siculo cinematografico, basso, scuro, geloso, maschilista, cattolico e luparamunito non piace, ma non buttarti giù così...



Minchia come mi conosci bene!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'*espertone ha scritto i suoi motivi*.
> Anzi ha scritto quelli *che crede* siano i suoi motivi.
> Altri possono aver altri motivi e piaceri.


Quoto. Poi, st'espertone mi puzza :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia come mi conosci bene!!


:dance::fischio:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel senso che saresti inguardabile, da provare perfino vergogna a stare nei tuoi paraggi? Essù, a me il siculo cinematografico, basso, scuro, geloso, maschilista, cattolico e luparamunito non piace, ma non buttarti giù così...


preferisci un biondo nordico?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto. Poi, st'espertone mi puzza :mrgreen:


Anche a me.
Abbiamo naso fino?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> preferisci un biondo nordico?


:calcio: Questo solo per farti ricordare le varie dominazioni avute in sicilia, il calcio di chi può avere origini achee ed il biondo dei capelli del mio ex avatar per conquistare. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> preferisci un biondo nordico?



ca puoi piezzu ri fanghu chissì si chiù tirrunaru i mia e parri puru?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ca puoi piezzu ri fanghu chissì si chiù tirrunaru i mia e parri puru?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


>



Guarda che mica ho scritto arabo! di solito non si capisce nemmeno quando parlo italiano, quindi.... che cambia? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ca puoi piezzu ri fanghu chissì si chiù tirrunaru i mia e parri puru?





Brunetta ha detto:


>



brunetta, ma cosa dice il terrun?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> brunetta, ma cosa dice il terrun?


Brunetta guarda che lui è più terrun de me, sta proprio proprio a ridosso dell'africa, se tira con la fionda cadono le banane...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel senso che saresti inguardabile, da provare perfino vergogna a stare nei tuoi paraggi? Essù, a me il siculo cinematografico, basso, scuro, geloso, maschilista, cattolico e luparamunito non piace, ma non buttarti giù così...



per fortuna annetta non tutti i siculi sono così....
anzi direi che è più un luogo comune ormai....

anche delle sicule si dice che vanno in chiesa a battersi il petto e al pomeriggio fanno il rosario.....ssssssssssiiiiiiiii....
tutte tuttissime....


----------



## Annuccia (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ca puoi piezzu ri fanghu chissì si chiù tirrunaru i mia e parri puru?



non ho capito nemmeno io stavolta


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio: Questo solo per farti ricordare le varie dominazioni avute in sicilia, il calcio di chi può avere origini achee ed il biondo dei capelli del mio ex avatar per conquistare. :rotfl:


Mio marito, quasi ex, non solo è siculo, è pure biondo, occhi azzurri azzurri, eppure me lo dicevano: occhi azzurri occhi di mare NON ti fidare, e piace anche alle ragazzine a quanto pare.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito, quasi ex, non solo è siculo, è pure biondo, occhi azzurri azzurri, eppure me lo dicevano: occhi azzurri occhi di mare NON ti fidare, e piace anche alle ragazzine a quanto pare.



Infatti io sono biondo occhi azzurri, ed i miei occhi piacciono anche alle ragazzine.:mrgreen: La professoressa mi chiamava acheo. Ecco perchè ho citato gli achei, mi pare in questo 3D.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito nemmeno io stavolta


Che poi, pezzo di fango che sei! sei più terrone di me, e parli?


----------



## Lui (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito, quasi ex, non solo è siculo, è pure biondo, occhi azzurri azzurri, eppure me lo dicevano: occhi azzurri occhi di mare NON ti fidare, e piace anche alle ragazzine a quanto pare.


fallo presente ad ABlume.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brunetta guarda che lui è più terrun de me, sta proprio proprio a ridosso dell'africa, se tira con la fionda cadono le banane...


Sono io negata per i dialetti


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito, quasi ex, non solo è siculo, è pure biondo, occhi azzurri azzurri, eppure me lo dicevano: occhi azzurri occhi di mare NON ti fidare, e piace anche alle ragazzine a quanto pare.


gli occhi azzurri sono quelli dei cretini.
Ci vedi l'acqua 




:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> preferisci un biondo nordico?



nordico sicuro, talmente nordico da non essere italiano. E soprattutto, mai cattolico, mai :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli occhi azzurri sono quelli dei cretini.
> Ci vedi l'acqua
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


sta' buona con l'acqua e non parlarne mai male con me, mai :mrgreen:
Gli occhi belli sono belli tutti. Ci sono occhi bellissimi color dell'acqua, ci sono occhi bellissimi color dell'ombra, ci sono occhi bellissimi color del bosco. Poi ci sono gli occhi normali, la maggior parte


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nordico sicuro, talmente nordico da non essere italiano. E soprattutto, mai cattolico, mai :mrgreen:


Protestante?:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Protestante?:scared::scared::scared:



più è criticamente di sinistra e più mi piace. Meno si occupa di religione in senso personale, meglio è. Più se ne occupa (oppositivamente) in senso generale meglio è. Lotta all'oscurantismo, ecco :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sta' buona con l'acqua e non parlarne mai male con me, mai :mrgreen:
> Gli occhi belli sono belli tutti. Ci sono occhi bellissimi color dell'acqua, ci sono occhi bellissimi color dell'ombra, ci sono occhi bellissimi color del bosco. Poi ci sono gli occhi normali, la maggior parte


Io adoro l'acqua!!!
E ho gli occhi chiari  

Ma adoro gli occhi scuri negli uomini. Mi rapiscono.
Uno sguardo scuro mi fa impazzire.
Mattia infatti è un bel moraccione e ha gli occhi vellutati _niuri niuri_


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> più è criticamente di sinistra e più mi piace. Meno si occupa di religione in senso personale, meglio è. Più se ne occupa (oppositivamente) in senso generale meglio è. *Lotta all'oscurantismo*, ecco :mrgreen:



non ci avranno mai!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tutte codeste fanciulline che inneggiano al giacobinismo, all'ateismo ed all'abolizione della proprietà privata finiscono poi col diventare le concubine di certi diaconi, passatisti e dalla bisaccia paffuta...

Che la loro sia solo una tattica diversiva?


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tutte codeste fanciulline che inneggiano al giacobinismo, all'ateismo ed all'abolizione della proprietà privata finiscono poi col diventare le concubine di certi diaconi, passatisti e dalla bisaccia paffuta...
> 
> Che la loro sia solo una tattica diversiva?



si!!!
Io fancuillina!

:festa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tutte codeste fanciulline che inneggiano al giacobinismo, all'ateismo ed all'abolizione della proprietà privata finiscono poi col diventare le concubine di certi diaconi, passatisti e dalla bisaccia paffuta...
> 
> Che la loro sia solo una tattica diversiva?



io sono divenuta concubina ufficiale di un depresso con dubbissimi costumi sessuali celati. E il prezzo l'ho pagato tutto.Vale lo stesso? Per essere di sinistra e agnostico lo era . 

ora voglio un canadese, spalle larghe, sorriso bianco e camicia di flanella a quadri. Posso? Posso?


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sono divenuta concubina ufficiale di un depresso con dubbissimi costumi sessuali celati. E il prezzo l'ho pagato tutto.Vale lo stesso? Per essere di sinistra e agnostico lo era .
> 
> ora voglio un canadese, spalle larghe, sorriso bianco e camicia di flanella a quadri. Posso? Posso?


Ma certo che puoi! :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sono divenuta concubina ufficiale di un depresso con dubbissimi costumi sessuali celati. E il prezzo l'ho pagato tutto.Vale lo stesso? Per essere di sinistra e agnostico lo era .
> 
> ora voglio un canadese, spalle larghe, sorriso bianco e camicia di flanella a quadri. Posso? Posso?


Beh, e che ti aspettavi da un comunista senzaddio?
E' già tanto che non t'abbia denunciata alla stasi o ai čekisti per attività sovversive e contro la prolificazione bolscevica che lui attuava per espresso volere di Chernenko!

Per quanto riguarda il canadese, ricordati che se parla francese, o viene canzonato dai castori anglofoni, potrebbe non essere protestante...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Beh, e che ti aspettavi da un comunista senzaddio?
> E' già tanto che non t'abbia denunciata alla stasi o ai čekisti per attività sovversive e contro la prolificazione bolscevica che lui attuava per espresso volere di Chernenko!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il canadese, ricordati che se parla francese, o viene canzonato dai castori anglofoni, potrebbe non essere protestante...



British Columbia, patria del whitewater kayak, darling. Parlano inglese e fanno tutti outdoor, there 
QUEL tipo di canadese


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma certo che puoi! :up:
> 
> View attachment 6118


Eccolo! Con scure e tutto!!! Ma il cappellino glielo levo subito


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> British Columbia, patria del whitewater kayak, darling. Parlano inglese e fanno tutti outdoor, there
> QUEL tipo di canadese


Tu e l'attuale governatore delle puglie avete un sacco di cose in comune...

Checché ne dicano i castori!


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu e l'attuale governatore delle puglie avete un sacco di cose in comune...
> 
> Checché ne dicano i castori!


perché, anche lui apprezza i canoisti canadesi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ci avranno mai!!!


promesso


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché, anche lui apprezza i canoisti canadesi?


Così dicono i beneinformati...

(Un castoro che vuole restare anonimo sta annuendo...)


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Così dicono i beneinformati...
> 
> (Un castoro che vuole restare anonimo sta annuendo...)


ma qualora fosse, che c'azzecco io con NV? Dici che mi frega tutta la piazza canadese?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si!!!
> Io fancuillina!
> 
> :festa:


fanciulleggiamo insieme, vero?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma qualora fosse, che c'azzecco io con NV? Dici che mi frega tutta la piazza canadese?



Spero per te che voi due non attraiate lo stesso tipo di canadesi.

Ma, anche fosse, i castori stanno preparando uno striscione che fa il tifo per te...
Per loro sei la più popolare dopo Psy: hai già tutti i lumberjacks ai tuoi piedi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Spero per te che voi due non attraiate lo stesso tipo di canadesi.
> 
> Ma, anche fosse, i castori stanno preparando uno striscione che fa il tifo per te...
> Per loro sei la più popolare dopo Psy: *hai già tutti i lumberjacks ai tuoi piedi*!


:risata: non h capito bene come (mi sono persa sul passaggio dei castori) ma ancora una volta mi stai prendendo per il c. E io ti mando il panpepato, tiè :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata: non h capito bene come (mi sono persa sul passaggio dei castori) ma ancora una volta mi stai prendendo per il c. E io ti mando il panpepato, tiè :mrgreen:



Da recenti studi è emerso che anche gli antichi greci conoscevano ed apprezzavano il pampapato.

L'unico suo degno utilizzo è ben esemplificato dal famosissimo 'Discobolo di Mirone' in cui viene rappresentato l'artista, verosimilmente dopo le festività invernali, sfruttarne appieno le caratteristiche aerodinamiche.
La scultura, pervenutaci purtroppo mutila, si ritiene manchi della parte raffigurante alcuni castori che facevano la ola in segno di approvazione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Da recenti studi è emerso che anche gli antichi greci conoscevano ed apprezzavano il pampapato.
> 
> *L'unico suo degno utilizzo è ben esemplificato dal famosissimo 'Discobolo di Mirone'* in cui viene rappresentato l'artista, verosimilmente dopo le festività invernali, sfruttarne appieno le caratteristiche aerodinamiche.
> La scultura, pervenutaci purtroppo mutila, si ritiene manchi della parte raffigurante alcuni castori che facevano la ola in segno di approvazione.



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

Tu sei un genio HAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> più è criticamente di sinistra e più mi piace. Meno si occupa di religione in senso personale, meglio è. Più se ne occupa (oppositivamente) in senso generale meglio è. Lotta all'oscurantismo, ecco :mrgreen:


Da generazioni io sono di destra....
Lotta al comunismo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

io sono semplicemente progressista


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli occhi azzurri sono quelli dei cretini.
> Ci vedi l'acqua
> 
> 
> ...


:calcio::mrgreen:

Lascio alla fantasia cosa si vede in quelli marroni..... :mrgreen: tzè!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ho letto il Rabarbaro, e le sue espressioni. Come sempre è unico e solo, anche quando è un Rabarbaro  "diverso":mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio::mrgreen:
> 
> Lascio alla fantasia cosa si vede in quelli marroni..... :mrgreen: tzè!



creti!
Anche io ho gli occhi chiari.

flapflap


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> creti!
> Anche io ho gli occhi chiari.
> 
> flapflap


Two creti is mej che wuan! :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da generazioni io sono di destra....
> Lotta al comunismo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perché lo dici, pensavi di essere papabile? 

che sei di destra era evidente persino ai sassi :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché lo dici, pensavi di essere papabile?
> 
> che sei di destra era evidente *persino ai sassi* :mrgreen:



minchia ma sti sassi pettegoli ben!


----------



## Annuccia (15 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli occhi azzurri sono quelli dei cretini.
> Ci vedi l'acqua
> 
> 
> ...


perchè cretini?


----------



## Eretteo (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sono divenuta concubina ufficiale di un depresso con dubbissimi costumi sessuali celati da materasso.......
> 
> Problemi mentali e disfunzionalita' lettiere,te lo sei scelto con cura.
> De gustibus....
> Per essere di sinistra e agnostico lo era .


Ah,be' allora mi arrendo.
Errare e' umano,buttare benzina sul falo' e' diabolico.
Chi e' causa del suo mal,pianga se stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché lo dici, pensavi di essere papabile?
> 
> che sei di destra era evidente persino ai sassi :mrgreen:


Si nota?
Ma non ho mai capito sto mondo...
Mi hanno sempre corteggiato perchè entri in politica in paese...

Poi si squagliano quando vedono la mia lista personale...

No?

Anna non si sa mai...
Il Conte è subdolo...sa come arrivare a lusingare un cuoricino femminile...

Chiedi a lunapiena...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ah,be' allora mi arrendo.
> Errare e' umano,buttare benzina sul falo' e' diabolico.
> Chi e' causa del suo mal,pianga se stessa.



beh, ammetto che la _consecutio_ era perlomeno discutibile.

A parte il fatto che la parte del materasso ce l'hai aggiunta tu, cosa altamente sleale manipolare i quotes. A parte.
E poi, _consecutio_ o non, io sono di sinistra e agnostica/atea e finora non ho tradito...dunque?

E solo che IO non desidero solo sesso, ma anche parole, cose, esperienze. Impossibili per me, con qualcuno di destra o qualcuno cattolico. Tranne prenderci per i capelli o ignorarci, che, converrai, non sono attività propizie all'accoppiamento. Tutto qui.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, ammetto che la _consecutio_ era perlomeno discutibile.
> 
> A parte il fatto che la parte del materasso ce l'hai aggiunta tu, cosa altamente sleale manipolare i quotes. A parte.
> E poi, _consecutio_ o non, io sono di sinistra e agnostica/atea e finora non ho tradito...dunque?
> ...


Però tu mi piaci eh?
Non è che perchè sei atea ti consideri un'appestata o una poveretta...
Così le persone di sinistra...
Mi incuriosiscono parecchio...

Poi che cazzo...
Un letto a due piazze no?
Tu stai a sinistra e io a destra...

Che problemi ci sono?

Ma se non c'è un terreno comune è anche vero che non c'è niente da dirsi no?


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, ammetto che la _consecutio_ era perlomeno discutibile.
> 
> A parte il fatto che la parte del materasso ce l'hai aggiunta tu, cosa altamente sleale manipolare i quotes. A parte.
> Con la cabeza non c'era e il pistolino non sapeva adoprarlo,almeno t'avessa saputa manipolare,non sarebbe stato tacciato di slealta'.
> ...


Ma come,quello e' il primo passo di tutti gli esseri viventi prima dell'accoppiamento.
Il successivo e' il morso sulla coppa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma come,quello e' il primo passo di tutti gli esseri viventi prima dell'accoppiamento.
> Il successivo e' il morso sulla coppa.


tralasciando i commenti senza senso alcuno (e senza conoscenza alcuna) che intercalano il mio quote, direi qualcosa su quest'ultimo, cioè che se è il primo passo prima del TUO accoppiamento, non discuto, sono tollerante. Basta ti sia chiaro che è roba, pratica e predilezioni che appartengono a TE. Non te le insidio di certo.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tralasciando i commenti senza senso alcuno (e senza conoscenza alcuna) che intercalano il mio quote, direi qualcosa su quest'ultimo, cioè che se è il primo passo prima del TUO accoppiamento, non discuto, sono tollerante. Basta ti sia chiaro che è roba, pratica e predilezioni che appartengono a TE. Non te le insidio di certo.


Ma l'ominide e' invero un animale speciale.
L'unico che per secoli e' andato contro natura,ed invece di giocare a pecorella come gli altri vertebrati s'è lasciato convincere ad assumer la posa del missionario.
Bieca propaganda clericale oscurantista!
Per fortuna una volta Sugar era Sugar,e gliele cantava di santa ragione.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8ZLE1pLLg4


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè cretini?


perchè da piccola mi dicevano che non avevo cervello ma solo acqua. E si vedeva dal colore degli occhi.

Umorismo famiglia tebana


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè da piccola mi dicevano che non avevo cervello ma solo acqua. E si vedeva dal colore degli occhi.
> 
> Umorismo famiglia tebana


:sbatti:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè da piccola mi dicevano che non avevo cervello ma solo acqua. E si vedeva dal colore degli occhi.
> 
> Umorismo famiglia tebana


:carneval::carneval::carneval:..cosi'mi piaci!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:



io mi divertivo un sacco.

e questo il raccontabile.

Poi c'è tutta la parte veramente noir che solo pochi potrebbero capire...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io mi divertivo un sacco.
> 
> e questo il raccontabile.
> 
> Poi c'è tutta la parte veramente noir che solo pochi potrebbero capire...:carneval:



CVD


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


rosso


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> rosso


ma...




...


boh.


----------

